# Russia minaccia Finlandia. Ripercussione militare se entrate in NATO.



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Clamoroso e scioccante comunicato ufficiale del governo russo, che minaccia una rappresaglia militare sulla Finlandia.

"Consideriamo l’impegno del governo finlandese in una politica di non allineamento militare come un fattore importante per garantire sicurezza e stabilità nell’Europa settentrionale. L’adesione della Finlandia alla Nato avrebbe gravi ripercussioni militari e politiche.”

*La ministra Zakharova estende il comunicato citando anche la Svezia:
"Non possiamo non notare i persistenti tentativi della Nato di allargarsi includendo Finlandia e Svezia."

Comunicato della NATO, che attiva per la prima volta i suoi piani di difesa.
Al vertice hanno partecipato anche Finlandia e Svezia.

"Abbiamo attivato i piani di difesa della Nato per prepararci a rispondere ad una serie di evenienze e rendere sicuro il territorio dell’Alleanza, anche ricorrendo alle nostre forze di riposta rapida." Viene ribadito l' impegno “di ferro” verso l’articolo 5 del trattato (quello sulla mutua difesa).*

-----

Notizie precedenti

Sembrano tramontate sul nascere le possibilità di un incontro tra Russia e governo ucraino per fermare l'assedio di Kiev, incontro su cui si era aperto qualche spiraglio (sebbene le condizioni rimanessero quelle dei russi).

In mezzo alle aperture da entrambi i fronti arrivano le dichiarazioni di Putin che incita un colpo di stato dell'esercito ucraino, prima di aprire una "trattativa":

"Esorto l'esercito ucraino a non permettere che civili e individui vengano usati come scudi umani.
Ribellatevi alla banda di drogati e nazisti che governano l'Ucraina. Prendete il potere, una trattativa con i soldati sarà molto più semplice."

Nel frattempo si rinsalda l'allenza Russia-Cina.
Il comunicato del Cremlino:

"Russia e Cina sono pronti a una stretta cooperazione. Xi Jinping rispetta le azioni della leadership russa.
La Cina ritiene inaccettabile l'uso di sanzioni illegittime per raggiungere gli obiettivi basati sugli interessi egoistici di singoli Paesi.
Cina e Russia sono accomunate dall’identità degli approcci di principio verso le questioni chiave a livello internazionale."

Il New York Times rivela che l'amministrazione americana ha avuto una mezza dozzina di incontri con alti funzionari cinesi – di cui l’ultimo mercoledì – presentando informazioni sulle truppe russe ammassate intorno all’Ucraina e supplicando un intervento anti-invasione. Ma a dicembre capirono che la Cina avrebbe avvallato l'invasione russa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Vado a cambiarmi le mutande.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Putin è andato, bisogna fermarlo subito, ORA! Prima che sia troppo tardi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi questi non ci stanno più con la testa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Beh,direi che ci siamo.
A questo punto sarà III guerra mondiale.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Ragazzi questi non ci stanno più con la testa


Fermarli immediatamente, questi insieme ai cinesi potrebbero distruggere il mondo altrimenti.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso e scioccante comunicato ufficiale del governo russo, che minaccia una rappresaglia militare sulla Finlandia.
> 
> "Consideriamo l’impegno del governo finlandese in una politica di non allineamento militare come un fattore importante per garantire sicurezza e stabilità nell’Europa settentrionale. L’adesione della Finlandia alla Nato avrebbe gravi ripercussioni militari e politiche.”
> 
> ...


Oramai il piano partito due anni fa col pipistrello è stato messo in atto definitivamente. Che siano maledetti.


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2022)

tanto nato o non nato se gli parte il delirio di onnipotenza in finlandia coi carrarmati ci va lo stesso.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vado a cambiarmi le mutande.


Io vado al pub a farmi almeno 4 birre e vedermi il Milan. Me pare brutto morire da sobri.


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso e scioccante comunicato ufficiale del governo russo, che minaccia una rappresaglia militare sulla Finlandia.
> 
> "Consideriamo l’impegno del governo finlandese in una politica di non allineamento militare come un fattore importante per garantire sicurezza e stabilità nell’Europa settentrionale. L’adesione della Finlandia alla Nato avrebbe gravi ripercussioni militari e politiche.”
> 
> ...


Come può pretende che un membro UE quindi già schiarato politicamente ed economicamente da dieci anni non debba richiedere l'ingresso alla NATO!


----------



## sunburn (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Putin è andato, bisogna fermarlo subito, ORA! Prima che sia troppo tardi.


Io temo che se non riesce a prendersi Kiev in breve tempo possa fare *LA* follia…
Anche queste (finte) aperture al dialogo somigliano sinistramente a una cosa già vista.


----------



## Swaitak (25 Febbraio 2022)

Chissà cosa prevede il piano di sto pazzo (un idea la possiamo avere), di certo non lo ha deciso oggi di minacciare la Finlandia.
Non ci dò per spacciati solo perchè all'apparenza abbiamo un blocco di stati coesi, altrimenti in 2 mesi sarebbe arrivato in Italia


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io temo che se non riesce a prendersi Kiev in breve tempo possa fare *LA* follia…
> Anche queste (finte) aperture al dialogo somigliano sinistramente a una cosa già vista.


Stavo pensando la stessa cosa, occhio...


----------



## sunburn (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io vado al pub a farmi almeno 4 birre e vedermi il Milan. Me pare brutto morire da sobri.


Solo quattro birre per sbronzarti? Mi stai diludendo…


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

Qui salta l'UE per davvero, non mi aspettavo arrivassero a tanto ma se è l'UE assieme alla NATO a fare pressioni che non possono essere giustificate è possibile che si arrivi ben oltre il pensabile.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso e scioccante comunicato ufficiale del governo russo, che minaccia una rappresaglia militare sulla Finlandia.
> 
> "Consideriamo l’impegno del governo finlandese in una politica di non allineamento militare come un fattore importante per garantire sicurezza e stabilità nell’Europa settentrionale. L’adesione della Finlandia alla Nato avrebbe gravi ripercussioni militari e politiche.”
> 
> ...


Se entrano nella NATO rischiano di essere attaccati, se non entrano potrebbero rischiare comunque di essere attaccati ma rimanendo come l'Ucraina, di fatto senza alcun aiuto esterno. Che disastro. 
E la Cina è quasi peggio della Russia (o anche più)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io temo che se non riesce a prendersi Kiev in breve tempo possa fare *LA* follia…
> Anche queste (finte) aperture al dialogo somigliano sinistramente a una cosa già vista.



La presa di Chernobyl forse ha qualche simbolismo malato...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Scusate se cerco di sdramatizzare (che possiamo fare a questo punto?) ma leggere la notizia flash di Repubblica "Russia esclusa dall'Eurovision" e ancora silenzio su questa notizia, fa ridere...


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scusate se cerco di sdramatizzare (che possiamo fare a questo punto?) ma leggere la notizia flash di Repubblica "Russia esclusa dall'Eurovision" e ancora silenzio su questa notizia, fa ridere...


Adesso Putin ritirerà le truppe.


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Se entrano nella NATO rischiano di essere attaccati, se non entrano potrebbero rischiare comunque di essere attaccati ma rimanendo come l'Ucraina, di fatto senza alcun aiuto esterno. Che disastro.
> E la Cina è quasi peggio della Russia (o anche più)


Non è proprio così. L'Ucraina non fa parte della UE, la Finlandia si, ti pare che se attaccano un nostro membro, Usa e Nato stiano zitti?


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Putin è andato, bisogna fermarlo subito, ORA! Prima che sia troppo tardi.


Ma è già tardi! non puoi fare altro che farlo
Arrivare dove vuole arrivare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così. L'Ucraina non fa parte della UE, la Finlandia si, ti pare che se attaccano un nostro membro, Usa e Nato stiano zitti?


Ma già che sono stati ufficialmente e pubblicamente minacciati di ripercussioni MILITARI è gravissimo.


----------



## chicagousait (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso e scioccante comunicato ufficiale del governo russo, che minaccia una rappresaglia militare sulla Finlandia.
> 
> "Consideriamo l’impegno del governo finlandese in una politica di non allineamento militare come un fattore importante per garantire sicurezza e stabilità nell’Europa settentrionale. L’adesione della Finlandia alla Nato avrebbe gravi ripercussioni militari e politiche.”
> 
> ...


Dichiarazione di guerra all'Europa


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Richiamate Trump prima che sia troppo tardi !
A sto punto,per quanto bistrattato,era infinitamente meglio di sleepy joe.

E quando dice che con lui zio Vladimiro non sarebbe arrivato a tanto,io ci credo.


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso e scioccante comunicato ufficiale del governo russo, che minaccia una rappresaglia militare sulla Finlandia.
> 
> "Consideriamo l’impegno del governo finlandese in una politica di non allineamento militare come un fattore importante per garantire sicurezza e stabilità nell’Europa settentrionale. L’adesione della Finlandia alla Nato avrebbe gravi ripercussioni militari e politiche.”
> 
> ...


Qualcuno ha già detto a Draghi di chiamare adesso il leader finlandese?
Non vorrei che lo chiamasse a conflitto iniziato e trovasse "indisponibile" anche lui...


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso e scioccante comunicato ufficiale del governo russo, che minaccia una rappresaglia militare sulla Finlandia.
> 
> "Consideriamo l’impegno del governo finlandese in una politica di non allineamento militare come un fattore importante per garantire sicurezza e stabilità nell’Europa settentrionale. L’adesione della Finlandia alla Nato avrebbe gravi ripercussioni militari e politiche.”
> 
> ...


Pazzo pazzo

Mi tocca sperare nei mostri alieni dall'altra parte, magari si accorgono che stanno facendo a che fare con uno psicopatico.

Inoltre dobbiamo sperare nel popolo russo e nei ranghi militari russi che facciano qualcosa per toglierlo di mezzo. 

Non è possibile essere ostaggi di un uomo ragazzi


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa prevede il piano di sto pazzo (un idea la possiamo avere), di certo non lo ha deciso oggi di minacciare la Finlandia.
> Non ci dò per spacciati solo perchè all'apparenza abbiamo un blocco di stati coesi, altrimenti in 2 mesi sarebbe arrivato in Italia


Tranquillo che non rischiamo niente, non rovinano la casa vacanze. Farebbe un Appello al nostro poderoso esercito a cambiare casacca e tempo 5 minuti sarebbe ascoltato


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io temo che se non riesce a prendersi Kiev in breve tempo possa fare *LA* follia…
> Anche queste (finte) aperture al dialogo somigliano sinistramente a una cosa già vista.


Atomica?


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La presa di Chernobyl forse ha qualche simbolismo malato...


Pensato pure io… assolutamente potrebbe essere così


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

A questo punto bisognerebbe valutare un avvelenamento in stile Joffrey di CIA o KGB, con qualche sfigato nella corte dello Zar che si sacrifica prendendo la colpa come Tyrion.

Non sto scherzando, è una delle poche scappatoie.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A questo punto bisognerebbe valutare un avvelenamento in stile Joffrey di CIA o KGB, con qualche sfigato nella corte dello Zar che si sacrifica prendendo la colpa come Tyrion.
> 
> Non sto scherzando, è una delle poche scappatoie.


Un infarto stanotte no eh?


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> A questo punto bisognerebbe valutare un avvelenamento in stile Joffrey di CIA o KGB, con qualche sfigato nella corte dello Zar che si sacrifica prendendo la colpa come Tyrion.
> 
> Non sto scherzando, è una delle poche scappatoie.


Attenzione a pensare che questa sia solo la smania di Putin e di nessun altro.
Molto spesso queste situazioni sono più condivise di quanto non lo si pensi.


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Non è proprio così. L'Ucraina non fa parte della UE, la Finlandia si, ti pare che se attaccano un nostro membro, Usa e Nato stiano zitti?


L’esercito dell’Unione europea attaccherà di sicuro.. ah, ma non c’è un esercito dell’Unione europea. Nato? Biden dirà qualcosa ma non farà nulla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Attenzione a pensare che questa sia solo la smania di Putin e di nessun altro.
> Molto spesso queste situazioni sono più condivise di quanto non lo si pensi.



Ah sono d'accordissimo!
Però eliminando il braccio magari la mente si ferma un attimo...


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Richiamate Trump prima che sia troppo tardi !
> A sto punto,per quanto bistrattato,era infinitamente meglio di sleepy joe.
> 
> E quando dice che con lui zio Vladimiro non sarebbe arrivato a tanto,io ci credo.


Si ma ci credi anche io, ricordate cosa disse all’Iran?


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha già detto a Draghi di chiamare adesso il leader finlandese?
> Non vorrei che lo chiamasse a conflitto iniziato e trovasse "indisponibile" anche lui...


Questi si chiuderanno nei bunker, sono già pronti per entrarci.
Chi lotta contro i raffreddori non prende in mano le armi, è logico, possono colpirli con i pacchetti di sanzioni sì? e se quelli ti sparano addosso che fai? no perché se punisci un paese sei in guerra con quel paese, ad oggi la cosa più giusta da fare sarebbe rimanere neutrali o in disparte, non aderendo a sanzioni illogiche chiamate dall'opinione pubblica in crisi.
La novità dove sta? qui non si stanno colpendo dei beduini ma una razza caucasica, gente con cui hai accordi importanti, partner commerciale enorme, non è come sanzionare il Burkina Faso, qui devi andarci cauto perché se pensi di fare una guerra da dietro un pc non è più il tempo, il tempo del perbenismo che cambia il mondo, con opere buone, gente esclusa qui gente esclusa là, il Papa che dice messa, ma per favore, non so dove arriveranno ma qui qualcuno se l'è cercata e se non si ha una classe politica adeguata si rischia di fare una figura di cacca gigantesca, gente che spinge per la guerra e poi si rinchiude, gente che splende, gente che scappa dai camionisti, ma godetevi il penoso mondo che abbiamo oggi, su misura per banchieri, filantropi e ipocondriaci.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ormai è finita. Si è pensato in questi anni al DDL Zan, all'Lgebbettè, Gretina, ai No vax, ai mali del mondo Bolsonaro e Trampe. Ed, intanto, i pazzi veri preparavano la guerra.

Intanto, già incominciano le prime pagliacciate. Russi che si incolpano di essere tali che abbracciano gli ucraini. 






Nel mentre, qui in Italia si accoglierà chiunque sia ucraino, anche i non profughi e chi approfitta solo per sfuggire dalla sua nazione e seminare disastri altrove.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Richiamate Trump prima che sia troppo tardi !
> A sto punto,per quanto bistrattato,era infinitamente meglio di sleepy joe.
> 
> E quando dice che con lui zio Vladimiro non sarebbe arrivato a tanto,io ci credo.


Ah guarda, SE non ci fosse da piangere feriti e morti, questa sarebbe una di quelle situazioni da sbattere in faccia a chi gridava "la fine di un incubo" alla sconfitta di Trump, sdraiarsi sul divano e gridargli "enjoy!".


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Qualche anno fa mi avevano "predetto" che non sarei arrivato ai 40, mica ci ho mai creduto....


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Richiamate Trump prima che sia troppo tardi !
> A sto punto,per quanto bistrattato,era infinitamente meglio di sleepy joe.
> 
> E quando dice che con lui zio Vladimiro non sarebbe arrivato a tanto,io ci credo.


Joe ora è impegnato per la cerimonia della nuova giudice nera della Corte Suprema
una cosa per volta...


----------



## 7vinte (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ormai è finita. Si è pensato in questi anni al DDL Zan, all'Lgebbettè, Gretina, ai No vax, ai mali del mondo Bolsonaro e Trampe. Ed, intanto, i pazzi veri preparavano la guerra.
> 
> Intanto, già incominciano le prime pagliacciate. Russi che si incolpano di essere tali che abbracciano gli ucraini.
> 
> ...


Ma state calmi, il covid vi ha scosso un po', suvvia


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ragazzi, se dovete parlare, fatelo a bassa voce, per favore.
Nonno Biden sta riposando.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

*La ministra Zakharova estende il comunicato citando anche la Svezia:
"Non possiamo non notare i persistenti tentativi della Nato di allargarsi includendo Finlandia e Svezia."*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma state calmi, il covid vi ha scosso un po', suvvia


Scusarsi della propria nazionalità, è una roba demenziale.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La ministra Zakharova estende il comunicato includendo anche la Svezia:
> "Non possiamo notare i persistenti tentativi della Nato di allargarsi includendo Finlandia e Svezia."*


Ma stiamo scherzando??

E' pazzo è pazzo qualcuno faccia qualcosa


----------



## Gamma (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Scusarsi della propria nazionalità, è una roba demenziale.



Io penso che "I'm Russian, I'm sorry for that" dovrebbe intendersi come "Sono russo, mi dispiace per quello(quello che sta accadendo)" , non come "mi dispiace di essere russo".


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Wow questo si che è una campanella di allarme.. Finlandia e Svezia non c'entrano nulla con la Russia...


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma stiamo scherzando??
> 
> E' pazzo è pazzo qualcuno faccia qualcosa


Lui e Ping pong in Cina sono le uniche vere autorità, seppur dei criminali. Gli altri sono tutti dei pagliacci, a partire dal rimbambito negli USA.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

*La Vita in Diretta ora: Aumenteranno prezzi di pane, pasta e prodotti in pasticceria.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La Vita in Diretta ora: Aumenteranno prezzi di pane, pasta e prodotti in pasticceria.*


Non si salverà nessuno. Se non subiremo un'invasione dei russi, avremo anni nerissimi dal punto di vista economico.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La ministra Zakharova estende il comunicato citando anche la Svezia:
> "Non possiamo non notare i persistenti tentativi della Nato di allargarsi includendo Finlandia e Svezia."*


Completamente impazzito, qualcuno deve reagire!


----------



## Masanijey (25 Febbraio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Io penso che "I'm Russian, I'm sorry for that" dovrebbe intendersi come "Sono russo, mi dispiace per quello(quello che sta accadendo)" , non come "mi dispiace di essere russo".


Stiamo pure a spiegarlo. Complimenti per la pazienza


----------



## evangel33 (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Video di Zelensky al di fuori dell'amministrazione presidenziale nel quartiere del governo di Kiev dopo le voci sui media russi secondo cui era fuggito. "Siamo qui. Siamo a Kiev. Difendiamo l'Ucraina"*


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

perchè sono nazioni neutre e invece ora vede che si stanno muovendo in direzione NATO

piu che egemonia è paura

se inizia a perdere la brocca è peggio ma orgoglioso com'è indietro non si torna mi sa,,


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La Vita in Diretta ora: Aumenteranno prezzi di pane, pasta e prodotti in pasticceria.*



Una pizza costerà 19€ lol


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

A sto punto questa escalation inizio a credere che sia stata preparata da anni.
Chissà se anche il covid era incluso nel pacchetto...

Ovviamente dall'altra parte della barricata non ci sarà solamente la Russia..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Cerchiamo, nel limite del possibile vista la concitazione, di restare sul tema del topic e di non divagare.

Grazie.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Una pizza costerà 19€ lol


Come ho detto prima, comunque vada, saremo vittime di questa guerra. Considerando che già stiamo messi male.


----------



## Nevergiveup (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *La ministra Zakharova estende il comunicato citando anche la Svezia:
> "Non possiamo non notare i persistenti tentativi della Nato di allargarsi includendo Finlandia e Svezia."*


Sto Judoka della domenica pensa di poter dettare l’agenda politica al mondo intero.. stapperó una bottiglia il giorno che finisce sotto terra


----------



## Sam (25 Febbraio 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Una pizza costerà 19€ lol


Per non parlare dell'insalata russa che scomparirà dagli scaffali.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Per non parlare dell'insalata russa che scomparirà dagli scaffali.



Si chiamerà insalata Libera


----------



## Swaitak (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A sto punto questa escalation inizio a credere che sia stata preparata da anni.
> Chissà se anche il covid era incluso nel pacchetto...
> 
> Ovviamente dall'altra parte della barricata non ci sarà solamente la Russia..


certamente, si sarà fatto i suoi conti se l'operazione fosse fattibile o meno, evidentemente lo è


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*SITUAZIONE GRAVISSIMA NEL MAR NERO, DUE MERCANTILI BATTENTI UNO BANDIERA GIAPPONESE ED UNO MOLDAVA SONO STATI COLPITI DA RAZZI O MISSILI. 
ANCORA NON SI È CAPITO CHI LI HA COLPITI E PERCHÉ.

FONTE: RAI NEWS.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SITUAZIONE GRAVISSIMA NEL MAR NERO, DUE MERCANTILI BATTENTI UNO BANDIERA GIAPPONESE ED UNO MOLDAVA SONO STATI COLPITI DA RAZZI O MISSILI.
> ANCORA NON SI È CAPITO CHI LI HA COLPITI E PERCHÉ.
> 
> FONTE: RAI NEWS.*


C'è bisogno di un nuovo Ronald Reagan, che sia Trump o qualcun altro. Non ci sono alternative.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

attenzione attenzione pare che la figlia di Roman Abramovic abbia fatto una dichiarazione contro Putin

la figlia Sofia ha modificato un post su instagram che recitava "la Russia vuole la guerra con l'Ucraina" in "Putin vuole la guerra con l'Ucraina" l'immagine condivisa aggiungeva anche "la bugia piu grande e di maggior successo della propaganda del Cremlino è di far credere che la maggior parte dei Russi è dalla parte di Putin"

perchè è importante? perchè ci si chiede se sia un iniziativa della figlia o ci sia dietro il padre che come si sa è stato duramente colpito dalle sanzioni

una crepa con gli oligarchi? mah staremo a vedere


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SITUAZIONE GRAVISSIMA NEL MAR NERO, DUE MERCANTILI BATTENTI UNO BANDIERA GIAPPONESE ED UNO MOLDAVA SONO STATI COLPITI DA RAZZI O MISSILI.
> ANCORA NON SI È CAPITO CHI LI HA COLPITI E PERCHÉ.
> 
> FONTE: RAI NEWS.*


Sta dichiarando guerra al mondo? Qua vien da piangere


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sta dichiarando guerra al mondo? Qua vien da piangere


È completamente impazzito, minacce a Svezia e Finlandia, ora questo. Non so che pensare.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è bisogno di un nuovo Ronald Reagan, che sia Trump o qualcun altro. Non ci sono alternative.



Bo non so l'America non è più quella di una volta mi sa resterà Biden purtroppo..


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

A sto punto, Putin si sta accorgendo che c'è "campo libero" per cambiare l'attuale ordine globale. Unione Russa al posto di Unione Europea? Tanto in Italia sempre schiavi saremo, sperando che non ci attacchino militarmente.


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SITUAZIONE GRAVISSIMA NEL MAR NERO, DUE MERCANTILI BATTENTI UNO BANDIERA GIAPPONESE ED UNO MOLDAVA SONO STATI COLPITI DA RAZZI O MISSILI.
> ANCORA NON SI È CAPITO CHI LI HA COLPITI E PERCHÉ.
> 
> FONTE: RAI NEWS.*


"Non interveniamo, che Putin si limiterà all'Ukraina"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *SITUAZIONE GRAVISSIMA NEL MAR NERO, DUE MERCANTILI BATTENTI UNO BANDIERA GIAPPONESE ED UNO MOLDAVA SONO STATI COLPITI DA RAZZI O MISSILI.
> ANCORA NON SI È CAPITO CHI LI HA COLPITI E PERCHÉ.
> 
> FONTE: RAI NEWS.*



Gli alieni gialli si sono stufati di stare nelle retrovie?


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "Non interveniamo, che Putin si limiterà all'Ukraina"


Ieri ho sentito su Rai 2, da un'inviata negli Stati Uniti, che il popolo americano non vuole che gli USA entrino in guerra, dopo il caso Afghanistan, visto che Biden è già ai minimi della popolarità e rischia di scendere ancora di più.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> "Non interveniamo, che Putin si limiterà all'Ukraina"



Devono firmare subito per la Nato e non tergiversare come l'Ucraina


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ieri ho sentito su Rai 2, da un'inviata negli Stati Uniti, che il popolo americano non vuole che gli USA entrino in guerra, dopo il caso Afghanistan, visto che Biden è già ai minimi della popolarità e rischia di scendere ancora di più.


Da quel che sento qui, l'opinione pubblica è molto divisa, però si attualmente la maggioranza non vede come la Russia possa essere una minaccia reale, di conseguenza non vogliono la guerra.

D'altra parte sempre più gente invece crede che non intervenire mostri la debolezza di Biden.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ieri ho sentito su Rai 2, da un'inviata negli Stati Uniti, che il popolo americano non vuole che gli USA entrino in guerra, dopo il caso Afghanistan, visto che Biden è già ai minimi della popolarità e rischia di scendere ancora di più.



aspetterei Trump


----------



## Zenos (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Adesso Putin ritirerà le truppe.


Dopo i 5 minuti di ritardo della Figc.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Da quel che sento qui, l'opinione pubblica è molto divisa, però si attualmente la maggioranza non vede come la Russia possa essere una minaccia reale, di conseguenza non vogliono la guerra.
> 
> D'altra parte sempre più gente invece crede che non intervenire mostri la debolezza di Biden.



La maggior parte degli Americani non sanno nemmeno dove sta l'Ucraina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ieri ho sentito su Rai 2, da un'inviata negli Stati Uniti, che il popolo americano non vuole che gli USA entrino in guerra, dopo il caso Afghanistan, visto che Biden è già ai minimi della popolarità e rischia di scendere ancora di più.



Gli americani non vogliono l'intervento militare diretto, ma chiedono comunque una risoluzione diversa da quella dei talebani che si sono ripresi l'Afghanistan dopo un giorno.
Il mese di "trattative" nulle con Putin che già aveva deciso l'attacco registrando l'annuncio prima, lo ha ulteriormente affossato nell'opinione pubblica.


----------



## Masanijey (25 Febbraio 2022)

Bisogna mantenere la calma, ma oramai l'escalation sembra incontrollabile.
La soluzione può arrivare solo dall'interno. Che qualche russo faccia quello che va fatto.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

quello stupido di Putin otterrà l'effetto contrario..tra un pò tutti vorranno entrare nella nato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Bisogna mantenere la calma, ma oramai l'escalation sembra incontrollabile.
> La soluzione può arrivare solo dall'interno. Che qualche russo faccia quello che va fatto.



Quoto, ma ci deve però essere largo consenso nella DUMA per un omicidio del genere.
Se lo fanno fuori internamente, e poi viene accusata la CIA, c'è il pretesto per scatenare la guerra mondiale.

Dovrebbe essere il contrario. La CIA che lo fa fuori, ma qualcuno all'interno che viene accusato.


----------



## Djici (25 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Bisogna mantenere la calma, ma oramai l'escalation sembra incontrollabile.
> La soluzione può arrivare solo dall'interno. Che qualche russo faccia quello che va fatto.


Se avessimo fatto così 70 anni fa oggi parleremo tutti tedesco.


----------



## Masanijey (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quoto, ma ci deve però essere largo consenso nella DUMA per un omicidio del genere.
> Se lo fanno fuori internamente, e poi viene accusata la CIA, c'è il pretesto per scatenare la guerra mondiale.
> 
> Dovrebbe essere il contrario. La CIA che lo fa fuori, ma qualcuno all'interno che viene accusato.


Esatto, qualche talpa.
Ma che si faccia in fretta.
A dire il vero credo che sia già un'ipotesi sul tavolo, non posso davvero altrimenti giustificare questo silenzio.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quoto, ma ci deve però essere largo consenso nella DUMA per un omicidio del genere.
> Se lo fanno fuori, e poi viene accusata la CIA, c'è il pretesto per scatenare la guerra mondiale.


Purtroppo l'unico organo che può fare qualcosa è l'esercito. Se i diversi corpi decidono di dire basta Putin non può farci nulla.
Altrimenti bisognerebbe sperare nel popolo Russo che magari fa implodere tutto dall'interno

A questo punto, se le cose degenerano, o gli USA lasciano la patata Europa che tanto sono dall'altra parte oppure entrano nella mischia e li allora sarà la fine per tutti.

Il problema sono quelle bombe nucleari ragazzi non ci sarà nemmeno scontro diretto e trincee varie .. salta tutto in aria.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Bisogna mantenere la calma, ma oramai l'escalation sembra incontrollabile.
> La soluzione può arrivare solo dall'interno. Che qualche russo faccia quello che va fatto.


Purtroppo temo sia così, temo il peggio


----------



## diavolo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso e scioccante comunicato ufficiale del governo russo, che minaccia una rappresaglia militare sulla Finlandia.
> 
> "Consideriamo l’impegno del governo finlandese in una politica di non allineamento militare come un fattore importante per garantire sicurezza e stabilità nell’Europa settentrionale. L’adesione della Finlandia alla Nato avrebbe gravi ripercussioni militari e politiche.”
> 
> ...


Si è bevuto il cervello.


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Richiamate Trump prima che sia troppo tardi !
> A sto punto,per quanto bistrattato,era infinitamente meglio di sleepy joe.
> 
> E quando dice che con lui zio Vladimiro non sarebbe arrivato a tanto,io ci credo.


Con Obama si è preso la Crimea, con Trump guarda caso Putin non ha osato fare niente. Ricordiamoci che Trump ha tirato fuori la polemica dei membri della Nato che non contribuivano economicamente e si imboscavano invece di contribuire: al momento è una banda di bulli che va a picchiare (rigorosamente in gruppo) qualche beduino libico ogni tanto.


----------



## carlocarlo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Purtroppo l'unico organo che può fare qualcosa è l'esercito. Se i diversi corpi decidono di dire basta Putin non può farci nulla.
> Altrimenti bisognerebbe sperare nel popolo Russo che magari fa implodere tutto dall'interno
> 
> A questo punto, se le cose degenerano, o gli USA lasciano la patata Europa che tanto sono dall'altra parte oppure entrano nella mischia e li allora sarà la fine per tutti.
> ...


con le bombe nucleari ci perdono di piu i ricchi. ( o i ricchi diventano uguali ai poveri)
con le guerre i ricchi si fanno piu ricchi e i poveri piu schiavi.


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> C'è bisogno di un nuovo Ronald Reagan, che sia Trump o qualcun altro. Non ci sono alternative.


Anche solo il fatto che la Finlandia sia stata minacciata militarmente è gravissimo. Non mi sembra vero quello che sta succedendo 

Immagino come si stia sentendo ogni singolo finlandese. Immaginate se questo annuncio fosse arrivato all Italia. 

Sono d'accordo; così come questa pazzia è stata scatenata da poche teste o forse quel solo pazzo di Putin, allo stesso modo servirebbe una grandissima personalità ad affrontare la situazione. Ma non vedo niente del genere. Di Kennedy ce ne sono pochi nella storia


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> L’esercito dell’Unione europea attaccherà di sicuro.. ah, ma non c’è un esercito dell’Unione europea. Nato? Biden dirà qualcosa ma non farà nulla


Si certo, attaccano stati membri UE e la UE sta a guardare. Certo. Non c'è bisogno dell'esercito della UE, l'esercito della UE sono quelli dei membri stessi.

Davvero pensi che gli lascino fare tutto? Oggi l'Ucraina, prego, domani la Finlandia, prego, dopodomani le tre repubbliche baltiche, prego, poi la Romania, prego.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

UE o Nato, Bidet o non Bidet, se attaccano la FInlandia l'intervento USA c'è sicuro, chiamano alle armi anche noi casa per casa.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> UE o Nato se attaccano la FInlandia l'intervento USA c'è sicuro, chiamano alle armi anche noi casa per casa.


Ed anche Balotelli, consiglierei di starli alla larga..


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si certo, attaccano stati membri UE e la UE sta a guardare. Certo. Non c'è bisogno dell'esercito della UE, l'esercito della UE sono quelli dei membri stessi.
> 
> Davvero pensi che gli lascino fare tutto? Oggi l'Ucraina, prego, domani la Finlandia, prego, dopodomani le tre repubbliche baltiche, prego, poi la Romania, prego.


Fanno "aiuti" come in Grecia. Non parliamo di un'alleanza militare ma di un innocuo carrozzone burocratico che si è "evoluto" in uno strumento in mani agli speculatori.


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Fanno "aiuti" come in Grecia. Non parliamo di un'alleanza militare ma di un innocuo carrozzone burocratico che si è "evoluto" in uno strumento in mani agli speculatori.


Certo, Usa e Nato stanno a guardare la Russia che si prende tutti i territori Russi del 1800 certo...


----------



## sunburn (25 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Atomica?


Per come sta agendo… Però, d’altro canto, la posizione geografica di Kiev dovrebbe scongiurare il pericolo perché sarebbe un omicidio-suicidio. 
Speriamo che finisca tutto in fretta.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

Zelenski "ho parlato con Biden.grazie per il forte sostegno che gli stati uniti ci stanno dando"


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Zelenski "ho parlato con Biden.grazie per il forte sostegno che gli stati uniti ci stanno dando"


Ma è ironico spero


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Ministro degli esteri russo Lavrov: "Le sanzioni di Londra non avranno alcun effetto, ma porteranno ad una nuova escalation."*


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Ministro degli esteri russo Lavrov: "Le sanzioni di Londra non avranno alcun effetto, ma porteranno ad una nuova escalation."*


Che disastro, ormai sarà una continua escalation 
"Tu fai quello, allora io faccio questo"


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che disastro, ormai sarà una continua escalation
> "Tu fai quello, allora io faccio questo"


tiriamoci un atomica cosi non fa piu altro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Comunicato della NATO, che attiva per la prima volta i suoi piani di difesa.
Al vertice hanno partecipato anche Finlandia e Svezia.

"Abbiamo attivato i piani di difesa della Nato per prepararci a rispondere ad una serie di evenienze e rendere sicuro il territorio dell’Alleanza, anche ricorrendo alle nostre forze di riposta rapida." Viene ribadito l' impegno “di ferro” verso l’articolo 5 del trattato (quello sulla mutua difesa).*


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso e scioccante comunicato ufficiale del governo russo, che minaccia una rappresaglia militare sulla Finlandia.
> 
> "Consideriamo l’impegno del governo finlandese in una politica di non allineamento militare come un fattore importante per garantire sicurezza e stabilità nell’Europa settentrionale. L’adesione della Finlandia alla Nato avrebbe gravi ripercussioni militari e politiche.”
> 
> ...



Ve lo ripeto da 3 giorni che questo non si ferma più. 

Vanno arati, oppure facciano fuori lui e la sua cerchia.

Costi quel che costi


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Per come sta agendo… Però, d’altro canto, la posizione geografica di Kiev dovrebbe scongiurare il pericolo perché sarebbe un omicidio-suicidio.
> Speriamo che finisca tutto in fretta.


Ci avevo pensato pure io. Questo è capace di buttare un’atomica se non riesce a prendere l’ucraina. Come dici tu sarebbe un suicidio ma bisogna capire se è lucido o meno. Non sta bene


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ve lo ripeto da 3 giorni che questo non si ferma più.
> 
> Vanno arati, oppure facciano fuori lui e la sua cerchia.
> 
> Costi quel che costi


A questo punto mi da di si. Va fatto fuori


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ci avevo pensato pure io. Questo è capace di buttare un’atomica se non riesce a prendere l’ucraina. Come dici tu sarebbe un suicidio ma bisogna capire se è lucido o meno. Non sta bene



Putin, purtroppo, è lucidissimo. Di fatto vuole rifare l' URSS.


----------



## Milo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ma sul fronte non ci sono novità?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato della NATO, che attiva per la prima volta i suoi piani di difesa.
> Al vertice hanno partecipato anche Finlandia e Svezia.
> 
> "Abbiamo attivato i piani di difesa della Nato per prepararci a rispondere ad una serie di evenienze e rendere sicuro il territorio dell’Alleanza, anche ricorrendo alle nostre forze di riposta rapida." Viene ribadito l' impegno “di ferro” verso l’articolo 5 del trattato (quello sulla mutua difesa).*



Finlandia e Svezia devono entrare nella NATO stasera stessa, basta burocrazia o inutili lungaggini.
Un vertice di un giorno intero, e sono ancora fuori.
Se restano fuori dall'alleanza questo domani o stanotte spedisce un missile nel Nord Europa e domani mattina ci svegliamo nella terza guerra mondiale.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A questo punto mi da di si. Va fatto fuori



E chi lo fa fuori ?
A sto punto la Russia è solamente la punta dell'iceberg.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Ministro degli esteri russo Lavrov: "Le sanzioni di Londra non avranno alcun effetto, ma porteranno ad una nuova escalation."*


.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A questo punto mi da di si. Va fatto fuori



Significherebbe iniziare direttamente una guerra mondiale.


----------



## diavolo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Pazzo pazzo
> 
> Mi tocca sperare nei mostri alieni dall'altra parte, magari si accorgono che stanno facendo a che fare con uno psicopatico.
> 
> ...


Quelli son peggio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> Ma sul fronte non ci sono novità?



A Kiev ci sono forti esplosioni, i russi sembra stiano cercando di circondare la città ma la resistenza ucraina è diventata feroce.
Stanno accorrendo in massa migliaia di persone per arruolarsi nei battaglioni di difesa territoriale.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Significherebbe iniziare direttamente una guerra mondiale.



Se non cambiano modus di pensare e agire, ci si arriva comunque.

Quindi si capisca se stanno facendo i bulletti o se fanno sul serio.

Se fanno sul serio, bisogna considerare di fermarli.

Non è fingendo che il problema non ci sia che sparisce.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Finlandia e Svezia devono entrare nella NATO stasera stessa, basta burocrazia o inutili lungaggini.
> Un vertice di un giorno intero, e sono ancora fuori.
> Se restano fuori dall'alleanza questo domani o stanotte spedisce un missile nel Nord Europa e domani mattina ci svegliamo nella terza guerra mondiale.


A questo punto è assolutamente necessario che la NATO prenda ufficialmente posizione su Finlandia e Svezia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> A questo punto è assolutamente necessario che la NATO prenda ufficialmente posizione su Finlandia e Svezia.



Hanno partecipato al vertice ma mi sa che con Svezia e Finlandia è finito tutto qui.
Non hanno formalizzato un ***** in un giorno intero. Non a caso Putin oggi pomeriggio ha minacciato la guerra mondiale, lui sa di queste debolezze burocratiche.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque è pazzesco.. quel 2019 è stato davvero l'ultimo anno di "normalità" quando @admin lo diceva che non si sarebbe più tornati al 2019.. non è manco finita la storia del Corona che qua salta tutto


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Comunque è pazzesco.. quel 2019 è stato davvero l'ultimo anno di "normalità" quando @admin lo diceva che non si sarebbe più tornati al 2019.. non è manco finita la storia del Corona che qua salta tutto


Il 2019 rischia di essere l'ultimo anno di vita normale da qui all'eternità.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*IL MINISTRO DEGLI ESTERI LAVROV RENDE NOTE LE RICHIESTE E GLI OBIETTIVI RUSSI PER L'UCRAINA:

- DEMILITARIZZAZIONE TOTALE DELL'UCRAINA

- ASSICURARE ALLA GIUSTIZIA RUSSA L'INTERO GOVERNO E TUTTI I POLITICI, GENERALI E FUNZIONARI LEALI ALL'ATTUALE POLITICA UCRAINA

- AMPLIARE IL TERRITORIO DELLE REPUBBLICHE DI DONETSK E LUHANSK A GRAN PARTE DELL'EST UCRAINA

- RINUNCIA UFFICIALE AD OGNI PRETESA SULLA CRIMEA E ALLE REGIONI RUSSOFONE DELL'UCRAINA

- IL NUOVO GOVERNO UCRAINO DOVRÀ ESSERE CONCORDATO CON I VERTICI DELLE REPUBBLICHE DI DONETSK E LUHANSK

- LA RUSSIA NON OCCUPERÀ MILITARMENTE L'INTERO TERRITORIO UCRAINO*


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL MINISTRO DEGLI ESTERI LAVROV RENDE NOTE LE RICHIESTE E GLI OBIETTIVI RUSSI PER L'UCRAINA:
> 
> - DEMILITARIZZAZIONE TOTALE DELL'UCRAINA
> 
> ...


Non accetteranno mai.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Hanno partecipato al vertice ma mi sa che con Svezia e Finlandia è finito tutto qui.
> Non hanno formalizzato un ***** in un giorno intero. Non a caso Putin oggi pomeriggio ha minacciato la guerra mondiale, lui sa di queste debolezze burocratiche.


Putin sà che ha una grandissima occasione di riformare una nuova URSS. E ce la può pure fare.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL MINISTRO DEGLI ESTERI LAVROV RENDE NOTE LE RICHIESTE E GLI OBIETTIVI RUSSI PER L'UCRAINA:
> 
> - DEMILITARIZZAZIONE TOTALE DELL'UCRAINA
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL MINISTRO DEGLI ESTERI LAVROV RENDE NOTE LE RICHIESTE E GLI OBIETTIVI RUSSI PER L'UCRAINA:
> 
> 
> - ASSICURARE ALLA GIUSTIZIA RUSSA L'INTERO GOVERNO E TUTTI I POLITICI, GENERALI E FUNZIONARI LEALI ALL'ATTUALE POLITICA UCRAINA*


quale giustizia e per quali reati ?


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

la Cina sta provando a mediare..secondo me non vuole essere tirata troppo per la giacchetta dai russi


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> quale giustizia e per quali reati ?


Sono nazisti cit


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Putin, purtroppo, è lucidissimo. Di fatto vuole rifare l' URSS.


A questa cosa dell’URSS non credo proprio. È una cosa che non sta né in cielo né in terra.
A me pare proprio che sia poco lucido..


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la Cina sta provando a mediare..secondo me non vuole essere tirata troppo per la giacchetta dai russi


Ormai sono loro la prima potenza. Che disagio!


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> A questa cosa dell’URSS non credo proprio. È una cosa che non sta né in cielo né in terra.
> A me pare proprio che sia poco lucido..


Anche per me sta progettando qualcosa per far fuori NATO e forse anche UE e metterci qualcos'altro.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> E chi lo fa fuori ?
> A sto punto la Russia è solamente la punta dell'iceberg.


Eh..qualcuno dovrebbe, per un bene supremo.
Io non lo disprezzo perché per certe cose non mi dispiace ma a tutto c’è un limite e quindi meglio farlo fuori che rischiare tutti noi. Mi ha parecchio deluso ma fondamentalmente lui è un residuato sovietico, da sempre. Lo facevo più intelligente però


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Anche per me sta progettando qualcosa per far fuori NATO e forse anche UE e metterci qualcos'altro.


Vuole cambiare gli equilibri. Una bestia provocata che ora risponde per far capire chi comanda.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Significherebbe iniziare direttamente una guerra mondiale.


Ci sono modi e modi


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Putin sà che ha una grandissima occasione di riformare una nuova URSS. E ce la può pure fare.


Ma come la riforma l’URSS? Non ci sono proprio le basi


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Vuole cambiare gli equilibri. Una bestia provocata che ora risponde per far capire chi comanda.


Ricordo che qualche giorno fa ha citato Lenin.


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> .


Questo non sta bene dai…
È andato. Sta tirando troppo la corda


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Sono nazisti cit


Questo è un dato di fatto ma che c’entra con la giustizia russa? Dai è ridicolo


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma come la riforma l’URSS? Non ci sono proprio le basi


Eh questo non lo so. Non c'erano le basi nemmeno per una guerra. Stiamo vivendo tempi durissimi dove nulla è scontato. L'UE senza la Merkel la vedo debolissima, in ogni caso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo è un dato di fatto ma che c’entra con la giustizia russa? Dai è ridicolo


Zelensky è ebreo, dubito che il governo ucraino sia un governo nazista. 
Poi il battaglione Azov è un altra cosa...


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ricordo che qualche giorno fa ha citato Lenin.


Si ho letto ma fabri, non ci sono proprio i presupposti.
Poi cosa si intende? Riprendere tutti i territori ex sovietici? Impossibile 
Ristabilire politicamente l’URSS? Non ci sono le basi sociali ne il contesto giusto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Ministro degli esteri russo Lavrov: "Le sanzioni di Londra non avranno alcun effetto, ma porteranno ad una nuova escalation."*


Dichiarazione di guerra praticamente ufficiale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *IL MINISTRO DEGLI ESTERI LAVROV RENDE NOTE LE RICHIESTE E GLI OBIETTIVI RUSSI PER L'UCRAINA:
> 
> - DEMILITARIZZAZIONE TOTALE DELL'UCRAINA
> 
> ...



Un pompino no?


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh questo non lo so. Non c'erano le basi nemmeno per una guerra. Stiamo vivendo tempi durissimi dove nulla è scontato. L'UE senza la Merkel la vedo debolissima, in ogni caso.


Un conto era la guerra ed era scontatissimo che sarebbe entrato in Ucraina..
Un altro è riesumare l’aborto urss


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> la Cina sta provando a mediare..secondo me non vuole essere tirata troppo per la giacchetta dai russi



Non cascateci... è come la finta trattativa di Putin che aveva già registrato il video...


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Zelensky è ebreo, dubito che il governo ucraino sia un governo nazista.
> Poi il battaglione Azov è un altra cosa...


I governi ucraini sono stati tutti nazisti e quelli filo russi idem.
Ma questo non cambia il fatto che la giustizia russa non c’entra nulla


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Dichiarazione di guerra praticamente ufficiale


Non ti preoccupare esporremo tutti le bandiere arcobaleno, qualcosa con i gessetti colorati ed andrà tutto bene.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ma l'esercito russo è composto da pupazzi? 

Persino la Germania nazista aveva Van Stauffeber ed altri gerarchi che hanno provato a togliere di mezzo Hitler..


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Significherebbe iniziare direttamente una guerra mondiale.


Ma non credo che assassinare Putin causa la guerra mondiale. Semplicemente nessun suo vice ma neanche nessun oppositore dopo che viene ucciso il presidente fuggirebbe dall'Ucraina con la coda tra le gambe rinunciando a territori strategici.
Draghi è andato a scorporare le imprese greche compiendo le peggiori imprese (tipo regalare le ferrovie greche a Trenitalia dopo la strage di Viareggio) e se fosse capitato tra le mani di un greco qualunque sarebbe stato linciato....credete che la UE in caso di morte violenta di Draghi avrebbe rinunciato al piano di rapina ai danni della Grecia?

Navalny è un nazistello appunto perché non ci si può permettere di meglio come leader amico. I comunisti russi, i liberaldemocratici russi eccetera eccetera sono nazionalisti.

Idem se fossero stati gli USA il problema: per fermare una guerra in corso dovresti assassinare tutti i politici tranne Ron Paul per vedere un cambio di rotta.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Un conto era la guerra ed era scontatissimo che sarebbe entrato in Ucraina..
> Un altro è riesumare l’aborto urss


Io mi sono fatto l'idea che lui sia stato colpito dal crollo dell'URSS paese in cui credeva. 
Come Hitler che rifiutava la sconfitta tedesca nella prima guerra mondiale.

Ecco, Putin con i suoi discorsi fa chiaramente capire che per lui la dissoluzione dell'URSS è stata una tragedia personale e che è disposto a tutto per far tornare la Russia a quel tempo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*BOMBARDATA LA CENTRALE ELETTRICA DI KIEV, AMPIO BLACK-OUT IN CITTÀ.*


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Repubblica: cresce la resistenza a Kiev.*


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Io mi sono fatto l'idea che lui sia stato colpito dal crollo dell'URSS paese in cui credeva.
> Come Hitler che rifiutava la sconfitta tedesca nella prima guerra mondiale.
> 
> Ecco, Putin con i suoi discorsi fa chiaramente capire che per lui la dissoluzione dell'URSS è stata una tragedia personale e che è disposto a tutto per far tornare la Russia a quel tempo.


Si è chiaro sia così.
Lui tipico burocrate sanguinario sovietico, si è visto crollare il mondo sotto i piedi. Ma non credo che sia così stupido da poter tornare a quel tempo. Lo escludo


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma l'esercito russo è composto da pupazzi?
> 
> Persino la Germania nazista aveva Van Stauffeber ed altri gerarchi che hanno provato a togliere di mezzo Hitler..


E si è vista che bella fine hanno fatto, soprattutto von Stauffenberg….


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> E si è vista che bella fine hanno fatto, soprattutto von Stauffenberg….


Che bella fine, d'altronde quando hai uno che fa il patto col demonio per riuscire a spuntarla bello indenne


----------



## Milanoide (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sogno un ritorno alle operazioni coperte della CIA


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Repubblica: cresce la resistenza a Kiev.*


Questi fanno i post da tifo.. Come quando truccano fino all'ultimo secondo i dati sulle elezioni..


----------



## Hellscream (25 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questi fanno i post da tifo.. Come quando truccano fino all'ultimo secondo i dati sulle elezioni..


Eh perché invece altri non ne fanno post da tifo...


----------



## hakaishin (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Che bella fine, d'altronde quando hai uno che fa il patto col demonio per riuscire a spuntarla bello indenne


È il fato in certi casi….
Una sola persona non basta a tirare giù un tiranno


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Di Maio tuona: "Toglieremo onoreficenze ai russi al Cremlino e a tutti i sanzionati".*


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Maio tuona: "Toglieremo onoreficenze ai russi al Cremlino e a tutti i sanzionati".*



Ma perché sta gente parla? Perché? Si rendono sempre più ridicoli


----------



## Mika (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Di Maio tuona: "Toglieremo onoreficenze ai russi al Cremlino e a tutti i sanzionati".*


Le nostre minacce...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

*UE: "No comment alle minacce russe a Svezia e Finlandia.
Ribadiamo che ogni paese è libero di scegliersi le alleanze che desidera."*


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *UE: "No comment alle minacce russe a Svezia e Finlandia.
> Ribadiamo che ogni paese è libero di scegliersi le alleanze che desidera."*


UE pavida più che mai.. Un mostro di tecnocrati che pensano solo alla poltrona


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sto iniziando a pensare che un conflitto globale (e, inevitabilmente, termonucleare) sia un'ipotesi che passa da impossibile a improbabile.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sto iniziando a pensare che un conflitto globale (e, inevitabilmente, termonucleare) sia un'ipotesi che passa da impossibile a improbabile.


E se lo dici pure tu....


----------



## Djici (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *UE: "No comment alle minacce russe a Svezia e Finlandia.
> Ribadiamo che ogni paese è libero di scegliersi le alleanze che desidera."*


Non capisco perché si continua ad abbassare la testa.
Putin capisce un solo tipo di linguaggio.
Con la diplomazia non faremo mai nulla.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

Certo che siamo veramente una generazione di iellati. Il passaggio dalla Lira all'euro, la mucca pazza, la crisi del 2008, il Covid, ora questo. 
E non ho citato molto altro...


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Si certo, attaccano stati membri UE e la UE sta a guardare. Certo. Non c'è bisogno dell'esercito della UE, l'esercito della UE sono quelli dei membri stessi.
> 
> Davvero pensi che gli lascino fare tutto? Oggi l'Ucraina, prego, domani la Finlandia, prego, dopodomani le tre repubbliche baltiche, prego, poi la Romania, prego.


Si penso così


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> UE pavida più che mai.. Un mostro di tecnocrati che pensano solo alla poltrona


E secondo te perchè nessuno vuole uscire dall'UE? Non avete idea di quanto guadagnino quei farabutti lì dentro, ci credo che è comoda quella poltrona.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Febbraio 2022)

Qualche aggiornamento sparso da fonti OSINT affidabili: 

- Arrivato il battaglione ceceno di Kadyrov nei pressi di Kiev. Se non conoscete Kadyrov, ci faccio un paragone in quanto a sanguinarietà e follia: Roman Ungern von Sternberg (cercate su wiki se non lo conoscete, vale la pena): in pratica sono i tagliagole di Putin.
- Centrale elettrica principale ucraina fuori uso, probabilmente colpita da qualche "confetto" moscovita. Kiev è al buio e nemmeno le webcam funzionano piu 
- Pare che Heatrow, l'aeroporto di Londra, sia stato colpito da gravissimi attacchi hacker e che molti voli siano stati annullati. Questa notizia è la meno confermata delle tre (le altre due sono certe), ma tendo a considerarla attendibile. 

Ora, se sommate le notizie 1 e 2 capirete che stanotte a Kiev succederanno cose indicibili che il mondo non deve vedere.
Aspettatevi anche nelle prossime ore che i russi interrompano la connessione a Internet in Ucraina. A quel punto entrerà in gioco Kadyrov e (non) vedremo cose che in europa non si vedevano dal 1945 circa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*BIDEN: L'OFFERTA DI MOSCA ALL'UCRAINA NON È VERA DIPLOMAZIA.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Qualche aggiornamento sparso da fonti OSINT affidabili:
> 
> - Arrivato il battaglione ceceno di Kadyrov nei pressi di Kiev. Se non conoscete Kadyrov, ci faccio un paragone in quanto a sanguinarietà e follia: Roman Ungern von Sternberg (cercate su wiki se non lo conoscete, vale la pena): in pratica sono i tagliagole di Putin.
> - Centrale elettrica principale ucraina fuori uso, probabilmente colpita da qualche "confetto" moscovita. Kiev è al buio e nemmeno le webcam funzionano piu
> ...


Ho letto che alcune zone di Kiev sono ancora illuminate però, su ipotizza uno oscuramento voluto dal governo ucraino più che la distruzione della centrale elettrica.


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

Djici ha scritto:


> Non capisco perché si continua ad abbassare la testa.
> Putin capisce un solo tipo di linguaggio.
> Con la diplomazia non faremo mai nulla.


si ma lo capisci che come ue non possiamo fare nulla a Putin?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tiblisi, Georgia. Proteste contro le azioni russe.

Ripeto, chiunque metta, l'Ucraina si ribellerà. Paradossalmente, pagheranno di più DOPO averla presa.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *BIDEN: L'OFFERTA DI MOSCA ALL'UCRAINA NON È VERA DIPLOMAZIA.*


Ha ragione, era una roba ridicola


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*ARRIVANO CONFERME SULL'OPERATIVITÀ DELLA CENTRALE ELETTRICA DI KIEV, PER ORA SEMBRA ANCORA IN FUNZIONE *


----------



## Milo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ma non capiscono che qualsiasi dichiarazione non seguita da fatti adesso vale 0? Ma a cosa serve fare dichiarazioni ogni mezz’ora senza muovere un dito?


----------



## 7vinte (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ARRIVANO CONFERME SULL'OPERATIVITÀ DELLA CENTRALE ELETTRICA DI KIEV, PER ORA SEMBRA ANCORA IN FUNZIONE *


Le webcam non funzionano piut


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ARRIVANO CONFERME SULL'OPERATIVITÀ DELLA CENTRALE ELETTRICA DI KIEV, PER ORA SEMBRA ANCORA IN FUNZIONE *


Danni sono praticamente certi.
Probabile l'abbiano rimessa parzialmente in funzione.
Comunque ripeto, occhio a internet piu che all'energia elettrica.
Se salta internet in ucraina vuol dire che Kadyrov e soci entrano in azione


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Certo che siamo veramente una generazione di iellati. Il passaggio dalla Lira all'euro, la mucca pazza, la crisi del 2008, il Covid, ora questo.
> E non ho citato molto altro...


non dirmi che ti sei perso il GRANDE MILAN


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> non dirmi che ti sei perso il GRANDE MILAN



Se mi parli del Milan di Baresi, si. Ho vissuto tutto quello di Ancelotti. Mi reputo già fortunato.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Mosca: "No di Kiev ai negoziati"*​


----------



## 7vinte (25 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mosca: "No di Kiev ai negoziati"*​


E ci mancherebbe, le condizioni erano praticamente processo al governo, disarmo, resa e nonostante ciò durante i colloqui sarebbe comunque continuata l'azione militare.
Di più no?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Mosca: "No di Kiev ai negoziati"*​


Quali negoziati? Avete proposto un ultimatum a condizioni folli.


----------



## markjordan (25 Febbraio 2022)

via trump e la merkel come dire , prego accomodatevi il banchetto europa vi aspetta
mi aspetto la versione vera del covid


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2022)

i negoziati  vabbè che questi oggi hanno definito vergognosa lo spostamento della finale di champions, in effetti è proprio quella la vergogna della settimana


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Danni sono praticamente certi.
> Probabile l'abbiano rimessa parzialmente in funzione.
> Comunque ripeto, occhio a internet piu che all'energia elettrica.
> Se salta internet in ucraina vuol dire che Kadyrov e soci entrano in azione



Internet arriva via cavo, via satellite, via celle telefoniche, via wireless, non è che tagli un cavo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Senza luce e con i vampiri di notte (perché comunque è gente che vuole sangue) sarà davvero una notte dura per quella gente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Internet arriva via cavo, via satellite, via celle telefoniche, via wireless, non è che tagli un cavo.


Ci sono strumenti di guerra che sono in grado di annullare quasi del tutto la rete internet.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Qualche aggiornamento sparso da fonti OSINT affidabili:
> 
> - Arrivato il battaglione ceceno di Kadyrov nei pressi di Kiev. Se non conoscete Kadyrov, ci faccio un paragone in quanto a sanguinarietà e follia: Roman Ungern von Sternberg (cercate su wiki se non lo conoscete, vale la pena): in pratica sono i tagliagole di Putin.
> - Centrale elettrica principale ucraina fuori uso, probabilmente colpita da qualche "confetto" moscovita. Kiev è al buio e nemmeno le webcam funzionano piu
> ...


Mi auguro ti sbagli.. Davvero


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Richiamate Trump prima che sia troppo tardi !
> A sto punto,per quanto bistrattato,era infinitamente meglio di sleepy joe.
> 
> E quando dice che con lui zio Vladimiro non sarebbe arrivato a tanto,io ci credo.


Ma dai..


----------



## Trumpusconi (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Internet arriva via cavo, via satellite, via celle telefoniche, via wireless, non è che tagli un cavo.


I mezzi militari per creare enorme gabbie di faraday ci sono eccome...


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Clamoroso e scioccante comunicato ufficiale del governo russo, che minaccia una rappresaglia militare sulla Finlandia.
> 
> "Consideriamo l’impegno del governo finlandese in una politica di non allineamento militare come un fattore importante per garantire sicurezza e stabilità nell’Europa settentrionale. L’adesione della Finlandia alla Nato avrebbe gravi ripercussioni militari e politiche.”
> 
> ...


Fin quando si potrà far finta di nulla ?
A me pare Putin non aspetti altro che sul ring salgano i pezzi grossi...

E allora sarà la fine.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Continuate a dire che Putin non è lucido, è andato, etc etc.

Capisco la rabbia inconsulta e grossolana ma totalmente fuori bersaglio.

A me sembra che gli unici non lucidi siamo noi, gli "occidentali".

Specialmente i clown burocratizzati della UE, gente che combatte con i fogli excel e lo spread, e impone sanzioni strangolando i suoi stessi costituenti.

E lasciamo perdere il degrado cosmico di certi ministri degli esteri, che non merita attenzione se non come ricordo eterno alle generazioni future delle oscenità passate nel governo itagliano.

Chiaramente questo va avanti finché trova il morbido. Spiegatemi perché dovrebbe fermarsi quando si trova nella stessa situazione di un ladro in una gioielleria con l'allarme inserito ma con la polizia che sta a giocare a carte.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sto Kadyrov fa paura...Poveri ucraini mammamia...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sto Kadyrov fa paura...Poveri ucraini mammamia...


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

La mia tipa mi ha appena fatto vedere che su Instagram una tipa Ucraina che segue ha postato il video di un carrarmato che di proposito va a fare un frontale e schiacciare una macchina civile che viaggiava nella corsia opposta. 

Ragazzi vedere certe cose è terrificante.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La mia tipa mi ha appena fatto vedere che su Instagram una tipa Ucraina che segue ha postato il video di un carrarmato che di proposito va a fare un frontale e schiacciare una macchina civile che viaggiava nella corsia opposta.
> 
> Ragazzi vedere certe cose è terrificante.


Visto.
Impressionante.


----------



## Chrissonero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Confermato che questo signore è a Kiev?


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> La mia tipa mi ha appena fatto vedere che su Instagram una tipa Ucraina che segue ha postato il video di un carrarmato che di proposito va a fare un frontale e schiacciare una macchina civile che viaggiava nella corsia opposta.
> 
> Ragazzi vedere certe cose è terrificante.



Non l'ho visto e non conosco il contesto, è sicuramente terrificante.

Ma mi domando come si possa, in mezzo ad una guerra, andare in giro in macchina e non fermarsi e fare immediatamente inversione ad U. Ovviamente non giustifico l'azione del carrarmato.

Ragionamento, il mio, da ignorante sulla situazione e dettato dal puro istinto di sopravvivenza, eh.

Pronto a ritirare tutto con maggiori dettagli a disposizione.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non l'ho visto e non conosco il contesto, è sicuramente terrificante.
> 
> Ma mi domando come si possa, in mezzo ad una guerra, andare in giro in macchina e non fermarsi e fare immediatamente inversione ad U. Ovviamente non giustifico l'azione del carrarmato.
> 
> ...



Guarda per quanto ne so, in quell'auto ci potevano essere anche militari ucraini, come una donna incinta, non lo so onestamente. Resta il fatto che vedere certe cose è assurdo.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Guarda per quanto ne so, in quell'auto ci potevano essere anche militari ucraini, come una donna incinta, non lo so onestamente. Resta il fatto che vedere certe cose è assurdo.



Guarda, anche se so che mi pioveranno addosso critiche, sto provando a ragionare da essere senziente.

Sono in mezzo ad una guerra. Il carrarmato ha semplicemente eseguito ordini, non credo ci siano margini per chiedere le generalità. Lo so che è crudele.

A me sembra strano che, anche fosse stata una donna incinta, fosse andata nella direzione da dove proviene un carrarmato. Tu dimmi solo se te ne andresti a giro in macchina durante una guerra con forze nemiche che viaggiano con i carrarmati, ecco.

Poi ho già detto che potrebbe essere una situazione disperata ed ho messo le mani avanti.

Che sia assurdo in situazione di normalità è chiaro, ma in guerra, purtroppo, succede questo e altro.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Guarda per quanto ne so, in quell'auto ci potevano essere anche militari ucraini, come una donna incinta, non lo so onestamente. Resta il fatto che vedere certe cose è assurdo.


C’era un normalissimo civile di mezza età…ho visto la foto del “dopo”


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Guarda per quanto ne so, in quell'auto ci potevano essere anche militari ucraini, come una donna incinta, non lo so onestamente. Resta il fatto che vedere certe cose è assurdo.



Penso di aver visto lo stesso video (era ripreso da una finestra?)
La cosa strana è che la macchina non ha tentato la minima manovra per evitarlo (non che fosse possibile scampare alla morte,ma quando vedi un bestione di carroarmato che all'improvviso invade la tua corsia e ti arriva addosso,un minimo di riflesso per tentare di sterzare e scamparla....invece dritto per dritto


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda, anche se so che mi pioveranno addosso critiche, sto provando a ragionare da essere senziente.
> 
> Sono in mezzo ad una guerra. Il carrarmato ha semplicemente eseguito ordini, non credo ci siano margini per chiedere le generalità. Lo so che è crudele.
> 
> ...




Se tu Putin dici che non toccherai i civili, no non è normale e non è accettabile nemmeno in tempi di guerra. Poi sono il primo a dire che se vivessi in Ucraina sarei già scappato da tempo e che se fossi un abitante di Kiev scapperei comunque a gambe levate eh.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Se tu Putin dici che non toccherai i civili, no non è normale e non è accettabile nemmeno in tempi di guerra. Poi sono il primo a dire che se vivessi in Ucraina sarei già scappato da tempo e che se fossi un abitante di Kiev scapperei comunque a gambe levate eh.



Si vede benissimo nel video che è stato un atto di bullismo.

Era un signore in macchina, pure con la mascherina stava poraccio.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Se tu Putin dici che non toccherai i civili, no non è normale e non è accettabile nemmeno in tempi di guerra. Poi sono il primo a dire che se vivessi in Ucraina sarei già scappato da tempo e che se fossi un abitante di Kiev scapperei comunque a gambe levate eh.


Leggi i quotidiani russi o indiani, di quello che ha detto Putin in queste due settimane non c'è mezza cosa vera. 

Fermo restando che non puoi controllare OGNI singolo soldato, di teste calde ne hai ovunque, soprattutto se vivi in quelle condizioni sociali ed economiche.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Leggi i quotidiani russi o indiani, di quello che ha detto Putin in queste due settimane non c'è mezza cosa vera.
> 
> Fermo restando che non puoi controllare OGNI singolo soldato, di teste calde ne hai ovunque, soprattutto se vivi in quelle condizioni sociali ed economiche.




Lo so. Però rispondevo ad un altro utente, quello non è un gesto normale in tempo di guerra. Se diciamo posso "capire" che ci siano morti civili su esplosioni o simili, non posso capire e accettare una roba del genere. Perché qua si parla di un carrarmato che di proposito va addosso ad un auto civile. 
Ho visto comunque il proseguo del video su youtube, e mi pare che il signore si sia salvato miracolosamente..


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Se tu Putin dici che non toccherai i civili, no non è normale e non è accettabile nemmeno in tempi di guerra. Poi sono il primo a dire che se vivessi in Ucraina sarei già scappato da tempo e che se fossi un abitante di Kiev scapperei comunque a gambe levate eh.



Sì certo.

Non credo sia mai avvenuta una guerra senza spargimento di sangue tra i civili. Dicono tutti così. Questa non è una giustificazione per quell'episodio, ma secondo me di questi episodi se ne verificano a migliaia durante una guerra, e anche peggiori. Perdonami nuovamente se ti sembro duro, sto guardando la realtà.

Risottolineo, perché so che tanto qualcuno non lo capisce bene, che non sto affermando che il carrarmato è stato splendido.

Ma quello in macchina mi sembra un po' sprovveduto, per dirla bene. Voglio sperare fosse da solo in macchina. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì certo.
> 
> Non credo sia mai avvenuta una guerra senza spargimento di sangue tra i civili. Dicono tutti così. Questa non è una giustificazione, secondo me di questi episodi se ne verificano a migliaia durante una guerra, e anche peggiori. Perdonami nuovamente se ti sembro duro, sto guardando la realtà.
> 
> ...




Allora se mi parli di morti civili su esplosioni, ti dico che hai ragione, così no. Guarda se vuoi ti giro il link di YouTube. Non c'era solo quel povero signore in giro in auto, ci sono anche altre macchine che passano e che per fortuna non vengono sfiorate... 

In paragone è come dire che io soldato sono in giro a piedi, incrocio una signora anziana magari con un sacchetto del pane e gli sparo in fronte. Dimmi tu. Che siano cose che possano succedere durante le guerre, lo posso anche capire, ma sono comunque cose che riguardano degli psicopatici che si sfogano pensando di passare impuniti per via della guerra.


----------



## sunburn (25 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non l'ho visto e non conosco il contesto, è sicuramente terrificante.
> 
> Ma mi domando come si possa, in mezzo ad una guerra, andare in giro in macchina e non fermarsi e fare immediatamente inversione ad U. Ovviamente non giustifico l'azione del carrarmato.
> 
> ...


Eh sì, tu saresti perfettamente in grado di reagire con lucidità alla vista di un carro armato…
Su su, spegni ‘sto internet e ti faccio compagnia per il bicchiere della staffa.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Lo so. Però rispondevo ad un altro utente, quello non è un gesto normale in tempo di guerra. Se diciamo posso "capire" che ci siano morti civili su esplosioni o simili, non posso capire e accettare una roba del genere. Perché qua si parla di un carrarmato che di proposito va addosso ad un auto civile.
> Ho visto comunque il proseguo del video su youtube, e mi pare che il signore si sia salvato miracolosamente..


Tu(io e molti altri) non lo puoi capire perchè hai una visione diversa della sua. Tu puoi andare su yt e vederli questi video, hai più dati a disposizione ed analizzare cosa è reale e cosa no. Molti di loro chissà cosa gli è stato instillato nella testa. Conosco siberiani che sostengono che Putin ha deposto janukovyc perchè aveva rubato soldi al governo russo... chissà che avranno detto a buona parte di questi poveri cristi. I russi non sono quelli di San Pietroburgo, loro non fanno i militari..


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Queste sono cose da ISIS


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

Domanda per tutti...voi foste il presidente della Finlandia cosa fareste? NATO o NO?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Tu(io e molti altri) non lo puoi capire perchè hai una visione diversa della sua. Tu puoi andare su yt e vederli questi video, hai più dati a disposizione ed analizzare cosa è reale e cosa no. Molti di loro chissà cosa gli è stato instillato nella testa. Conosco siberiani che sostengono che Putin ha deposto janukovyc perchè aveva rubato soldi al governo russo... chissà che avranno detto a buona parte di questi poveri cristi. I russi non sono quelli di San Pietroburgo, loro non fanno i militari..



Quindi giustifichiamo schifezze simili?


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Domanda per tutti...voi foste il presidente della Finlandia cosa fareste? NATO o NO?


Per non avere rogne assolutamente no.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Domanda per tutti...voi foste il presidente della Finlandia cosa fareste? NATO o NO?


NATO senza alcun dubbio.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Domanda per tutti...voi foste il presidente della Finlandia cosa fareste? NATO o NO?



No.
Tanto ormai è inutile


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Domani faccio un giretto alla base di Ghedi, dove teniamo le testate nucleari USA, cosi per vedere se c è più movimento del solito 
Non vale nulla ma cosi, per curiosità, tanto son dalla mia ragazza nel weekend e sono a 10 minuti.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Certo che se si allarga a Svezia Finlandia e baltici con le minacce altro che “stellestrisce nell’ orto di casaahhh” come sento da giorni sul forum. Ora anche i finlandesi lo hanno provocato per venderci il gas della shell?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Domanda per tutti...voi foste il presidente della Finlandia cosa fareste? NATO o NO?



Nato. Tanto si è capito che Putin non si fermerà alla sola Ucraina, quindi fossi nella Finlandia vorrei avere dalla mia degli alleati forti.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Domanda per tutti...voi foste il presidente della Finlandia cosa fareste? NATO o NO?



Se vogliono entrare, devono farlo velocemente


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domani faccio un giretto alla base di Ghedi, dove teniamo le testate nucleari USA, cosi per vedere se c è più movimento del solito
> Non vale nulla ma cosi, per curiosità, tanto son dalla mia ragazza nel weekend e sono a 10 minuti.



Tienici aggiornato Pazzo


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Da Mosca:*
*
"Sanzioni a Putin sono segno di impotenza, vicini al punto di non ritorno nelle relazioni con Occidente.*
*Putin e Lavrov non hanno beni in Regno Unito, misura inutile"*


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Tienici aggiornato Pazzo



Ok, ma non aspettarti troppo da me ahahah

Non credo ci siano fuori i cartelli


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*MINISTRO DEGLI ESTERI RUSSO LAVROV: "CI STIAMO AVVICINANDO AL PUNTO DI NON RITORNO NELLE RELAZIONI CON L'OCCIDENTE"*


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Da Mosca:*
> 
> *"Sanzioni a Putin sono segno di impotenza, vicini al punto di non ritorno nelle relazioni con Occidente.*
> *Putin e Lavrov non hanno beni in Regno Unito, misura inutile"*


Ma infatti hanno dei prestanome. I mancherebbe anche ne avessero un conto pay pal o una poste pay intestata a loro


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Allora se mi parli di morti civili su esplosioni, ti dico che hai ragione, così no. Guarda se vuoi ti giro il link di YouTube. Non c'era solo quel povero signore in giro in auto, ci sono anche altre macchine che passano e che per fortuna non vengono sfiorate...
> 
> In paragone è come dire che io soldato sono in giro a piedi, incrocio una signora anziana magari con un sacchetto del pane e gli sparo in fronte. Dimmi tu. Che siano cose che possano succedere durante le guerre, lo posso anche capire, ma sono comunque cose che riguardano degli psicopatici che si sfogano pensando di passare impuniti per via della guerra.



Vabbè, ok, abbiamo due pareri differenti.

Non ho visto il video quindi non mi sbilancio oltre, ma con tutto il rispetto, non capisco. La tizia con il pane mi sembra veramente una estremizzazione. Io non sarei andato a giro, e lo avrei proibito ai miei cari. L'importante è che non passi il messaggio che parteggio per il carrarmato.

Fine OT, tu replica pure.



sunburn ha scritto:


> Eh sì, tu saresti perfettamente in grado di reagire con lucidità alla vista di un carro armato…
> Su su, spegni ‘sto internet e ti faccio compagnia per il bicchiere della staffa.



Tu invece pensi di reagire lucidamente perché per te la guerra è un gioco, e credi che in mezzo ad una guerra il carrarmato ti deve dare pure la precedenza ad un semaforo.

Secondo me vivete nel mondo dei sogni.

Una carezza ed in bocca al lupo (o come diavolo si deve dire) in caso di guerra, amico.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ok, ma non aspettarti troppo da me ahahah
> 
> Non credo ci siano fuori i cartelli



Si ovvio. Però facci sapere comunque ahaha


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Quindi giustifichiamo schifezze simili?


Mai detto ciò, semmai l'opposto. Ti sto solo cercando di far capire che probabilmente chi guida quel carrarmato se becca un'altra auto di un civile fa esattamente la stessa cosa. E non credere che sia l'unica nefandezza che c'è stata, sono in guerra, se non bastasse l'arretratezza sociale, economica e culturale, ora hanno ampio sfogo di mostrare il loro volto senza conseguenze.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*ZELENSKY PROPONE AI RUSSI TRATTATIVE DIPLOMATICHE SERIE CON UN INCONTRO IN POLONIA, ATTESA PER LA RISPOSTA RUSSA.*


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti hanno dei prestanome. I mancherebbe anche ne avessero un conto pay pal o una poste pay intestata a loro


non lo sapremo mai, comunque certi dittatori lo fanno alla luce del sole.
alcuni dittatori africani vanno in Svizera, Londra o Parigi senza vergogna

meglio un paradiso fiscale rispetto a certi luoghi occidentali, sono ormai tanti anni con le sanzioni...


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *MINISTRO DEGLI ESTERI RUSSO LAVROV: "CI STIAMO AVVICINANDO AL PUNTO DI NON RITORNO NELLE RELAZIONI CON L'OCCIDENTE"*


.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY PROPONE AI RUSSI TRATTATIVE DIPLOMATICHE SERIE CON UN INCONTRO IN POLONIA, ATTESA PER LA RISPOSTA RUSSA.*


.


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Nato. Tanto si è capito che Putin non si fermerà alla sola Ucraina, quindi fossi nella Finlandia vorrei avere dalla mia degli alleati forti.


Mettendola su questo piano, allora può invadere anche noi.


----------



## Devil man (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Domanda per tutti...voi foste il presidente della Finlandia cosa fareste? NATO o NO?



Nato


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Nato. Tanto si è capito che Putin non si fermerà alla sola Ucraina, quindi fossi nella Finlandia vorrei avere dalla mia degli alleati forti.


E' il mio pensiero. Che poi non so se Biden si attiverebbe se la Russia entrasse in Finlandia PRIMA che la Finlandia stessa faccia domanda


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Zelensky: "Questa notte i nemici lanceranno un assalto poderoso per prendere la nostra capitale. I russi useranno tutto il loro potere su tutti i fronti per spezzare la nostra difesa. Questa notte dobbiamo restare con i piedi per terra. Oggi si decide il destino dell'Ucraina"*


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Tu(io e molti altri) non lo puoi capire perchè hai una visione diversa della sua. Tu puoi andare su yt e vederli questi video, hai più dati a disposizione ed analizzare cosa è reale e cosa no. Molti di loro chissà cosa gli è stato instillato nella testa. Conosco siberiani che sostengono che Putin ha deposto janukovyc perchè aveva rubato soldi al governo russo... chissà che avranno detto a buona parte di questi poveri cristi. I russi non sono quelli di San Pietroburgo, loro non fanno i militari..



Guarda amico, ieri mi hai criticato e non mi hai risposto quando mi sono scusato perché "ti avevo ferito", ancora non ho capito come.

Adesso chiaramente fai riferimento a me.

Ho detto per ben due volte, avendo premura di sottolinearlo bene, che non giustifico il carrarmato. Ho solo detto che mi sembrerebbe inopportuno andarsene a giro in macchina durante un attacco. E sono anche pronto a ritirare in caso di situazione particolare.

In guerra si deve stare molto attenti, civili o no. Perché in guerra si fa del male per definizione, e a volte i diritti umani vengono violati. Quando poi perdi la vita inutile reclamare. Poi se uno osserva queste cose, non so perché, passa da amante di Putin.

Poi ognuno la pensa come vuole. Se non ti riferivi a me allora ignora tutto il post.


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> E' il mio pensiero. Che poi non so se Biden si attiverebbe se la Russia entrasse in Finlandia PRIMA che la Finlandia stessa faccia domanda


Se resistono come nel 1939 persino uno "vispo" come Biden potrebbe salvarli.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> non lo sapremo mai, comunque certi dittatori lo fanno alla luce del sole.
> alcuni dittatori africani vanno in Svizera, Londra o Parigi senza vergogna
> 
> meglio un paradiso fiscale rispetto a certi luoghi occidentali, sono ormai tanti anni con le sanzioni...


Vabbè dai parliamo di Zulù che passano dalle capanne ai palazzi del potere. Credo i russi sia più scaltri.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mettendola su questo piano, allora può invadere anche noi.



Chi ti dice che non lo potrebbe fare? Diciamo che sull'Ucraina puo' avere delle "motivazioni" ma sulla Finlandia no. Quindi se inizia a rompere anche ad altri stati, mi aspetto che poi gli giri per la testa di provare a conquistare tutta l'Europa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domani faccio un giretto alla base di Ghedi, dove teniamo le testate nucleari USA, cosi per vedere se c è più movimento del solito
> Non vale nulla ma cosi, per curiosità, tanto son dalla mia ragazza nel weekend e sono a 10 minuti.


Eh, sarebbe curioso saperlo, come ho detto in un altro post da qualche giorno vedo più movimento aereo del solito in direzione Aviano, ma non so se ci faccio più caso di prima o se realmente è così.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Questa notte i nemici lanceranno un assalto poderoso per prendere la nostra capitale. I russi useranno tutto il loro potere su tutti i fronti per spezzare la nostra difesa. Questa notte dobbiamo restare con i piedi per terra. Oggi si decide il destino dell'Ucraina"*


Fonte?


----------



## Andris (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Eh, sarebbe curioso saperlo, come ho detto in un altro post da qualche giorno vedo più movimento aereo del solito in direzione Aviano, ma non so se ci faccio più caso di prima o se realmente è così.


Aviano viene mostrata anche dai telegiornali, ci sono gli americani e possono mandarli nelle zone NATO
non sorprende


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Chi ti dice che non lo potrebbe fare? Diciamo che sull'Ucraina puo' avere delle "motivazioni" ma sulla Finlandia no. Quindi se inizia a rompere anche ad altri stati, mi aspetto che poi gli giri per la testa di provare a conquistare tutta l'Europa.


La Finlandia ancora non è entrata nella NATO e magari vuole solo "convertire" quei paesi che non lo sono. Poi, magari, in seguito, potrà anche espandersi ma solo dopo essersi preso quei paesi non Nato.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Eh, sarebbe curioso saperlo, come ho detto in un altro post da qualche giorno vedo più movimento aereo del solito in direzione Aviano, ma non so se ci faccio più caso di prima o se realmente è così.



È così, fidati. Giovedì sono uscito di casa ed ho visto un caccia che passava sopra casa mia. Non sono a conoscenza di basi qua vicino, ma di sicuro era un giro ricognitivo, addestramento etc. 

Va bene che siamo un paese di babbocchioni, ma quando si parla di esercito ci sono dietro persone che comandano veramente e che manco conosciamo... Di sicuro sono tutti in allerta.


----------



## sunburn (25 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Tu invece pensi di reagire lucidamente perché per te la guerra è un gioco, e credi che in mezzo ad una guerra il carrarmato ti deve dare pure la precedenza ad un semaforo.
> 
> Secondo me vivete nel mondo dei sogni.
> 
> Una carezza ed in bocca al lupo (o come diavolo si deve dire) in caso di guerra, amico.


Stavo dicendo l’esatto contrario: una persona normale alla vista del carro armato non necessariamente fa quello che si dovrebbe fare.

A ogni modo, ti ringrazio per la carezza e l’in bocca al lupo, ma vivo a 50 minuti dal confine con la Svizzera. Insomma, in caso di guerra non penso sarei protagonista…


----------



## __king george__ (25 Febbraio 2022)

Poroshenko ex Presidente Ucraina "Putin un pazzo, non ci conquisterà mai"


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Fonte?


Discorso di Zelensky alla TV ucraina


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Finlandia ancora non è entrata nella NATO e magari vuole solo "convertire" quei paesi che non lo sono. Poi, magari, in seguito, potrà anche espandersi ma solo dopo essersi preso quei paesi non Nato.



Ma non dovrebbe comunque riguardarlo che la Finlandia voglia entrar nella Nato, giusto? 
Quindi da una persona del genere, mi aspetto di tutto.


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> Aviano viene mostrata anche dai telegiornali, ci sono gli americani e possono mandarli nelle zone NATO
> non sorprende


Si si, ma era solo curiosità perchè ultimamente li sento passare più spesso del solito, o almeno ora ci sto facendo caso


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> È così, fidati. Giovedì sono uscito di casa ed ho visto un caccia che passava sopra casa mia. Non sono a conoscenza di basi qua vicino, ma di sicuro era un giro ricognitivo, addestramento etc.
> 
> Va bene che siamo un paese di babbocchioni, ma quando si parla di esercito ci sono dietro persone che comandano veramente e che manco conosciamo... Di sicuro sono tutti in allerta.



Quanto vorrei sapere a che livello DEFCON siano gli Usa adesso


----------



## 7vinte (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Discorso di Zelensky alla TV ucraina


Dove lo hai letto/sentito? Sui media non trovo nulla


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma non dovrebbe comunque riguardarlo che la Finlandia voglia entrar nella Nato, giusto?
> Quindi da una persona del genere, mi aspetto di tutto.


Certo che no. Però vai a capire cosa c'è sotto questa storia da entrambi i lati ( """buoni""" americani e russi cattivi). Ribadendo, ovviamente, la fermissima condanna alla violenza.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (25 Febbraio 2022)

scusate ragazzi sicuramente inizierete ora la serata ma chi va a nanna adesso lo fa tranquillo oppure no?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dove lo hai letto/sentito? Sui media non trovo nulla


Non posso neanche citare altri siti o fonti perché ogni volta i moderatori cancellano il post. Se inserisci le parole chiave del discorso su Google dovresti trovarlo.


----------



## sunburn (25 Febbraio 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Ma non dovrebbe comunque riguardarlo che la Finlandia voglia entrar nella Nato, giusto?
> Quindi da una persona del genere, mi aspetto di tutto.


Già negli anni scorsi si è parlato di apprensione della Finlandia per un possibile “qualcosa” ai loro danni da parte della Russia e della Bielorussia. Se in tutto questo tempo non è ancora entrata nella NATO e proprio in questi giorni sta accelerando per entrare, c’è qualcosa di brutto brutto che bolle in pentola.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Questa sarà veramente notte fonda per gli ucraini (civili e non) che si ritroveranno i ceceni sotto casa..


----------



## Ringhio8 (25 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> scusate ragazzi sicuramente inizierete ora la serata* ma chi va a nanna adesso lo fa tranquillo oppure no*?


per niente, sarò pessimista io ma se ci penso inizio a tremare


----------



## Albijol (25 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> scusate ragazzi sicuramente inizierete ora la serata ma chi va a nanna adesso lo fa tranquillo oppure no?


Io ieri ho dormito 3 ore e stanotte mi sa nemmeno quelle. Posso solo immaginare come deve essere andare a letto in Finlandia e nei Paesi Bassi


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questa sarà veramente notte fonda per gli ucraini (civili e non) che si ritroveranno i ceceni sotto casa..


Non escludo anche sgozzamenti a gogo da parte di quel pazzo ceceno. Una preghiera veramente per questi poveracci.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (25 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> scusate ragazzi sicuramente inizierete ora la serata ma chi va a nanna adesso lo fa tranquillo oppure no?



Non vado a letto tranquillo da quando è iniziata la guerra, ma perché mi sento toccato da vicino. Sarò ipocrita, visto che non mi è capitata la stessa cosa con le guerre in Afghanistan e Iraq, ma è così.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Certo che no. Però vai a capire cosa c'è sotto questa storia da entrambi i lati ( """buoni""" americani e russi cattivi). Ribadendo, ovviamente, la fermissima condanna alla violenza.


Aridajeee ma ancora con sto complottismo? Non è chiara la
Situazione? Non c è nessuna cosa “sotto”. Mi sembra di risentire i discorsi delle brigate rosse e di Moro. “È stata la CIA ad armare i nuclei comunisti…chissà cosa c è sottooo…” Ormai è chiaro al mondo che il donbass era un pretesto. Cosa vuoi che ci sia sotto? Sta facendo all inn. Aspettava questo momento dal 1989 evidentemente. Non c entrano niente gli americani qui.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non posso neanche citare altri siti o fonti perché ogni volta i moderatori cancellano il post. Se inserisci le parole chiave del discorso su Google dovresti trovarlo.


Ho letto.
Ma come ha fatto il portavoce di Zelensky a dire che stanno trattando il luogo del negoziato con Zelensky che ora dice ciò? Che negoziato può essere che parte con un attacco a Kiev?


----------



## Milo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Io prego per loro, da quasi non credente, sarà un bel problema dormire stanotte…


----------



## sunburn (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Questa sarà veramente notte fonda per gli ucraini (civili e non) che si ritroveranno i ceceni sotto casa..


Ho visto un video con Kadyrov che parla ai suoi in assetto da guerra… Impressionante!


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non escludo anche sgozzamenti a gogo da parte di quel pazzo ceceno. Una preghiera veramente per questi poveracci.



Magari quel tizio ceceno è il primo a prendersi un colpo in fronte..


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Febbraio 2022)

*Dmitry Rogozin, capo dell'agenzia spaziale russa, a proposito delle sanzioni tecnologiche imposte alla Russia dagli Stati Uniti: "Se blocchi noi chi salverà la ISS (Stazione Spaziale Internazionale) da un deorbiting incontrollato? La ISS potrebbe precipitare sugli USA o sull'Europa"*


----------



## vota DC (25 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> scusate ragazzi sicuramente inizierete ora la serata ma chi va a nanna adesso lo fa tranquillo oppure no?


No dai, non parliamo di inglesi che mangiano cinque volte al giorno e fanno la pausa del tè nel mezzo di una sparatoria.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non escludo anche sgozzamenti a gogo da parte di quel pazzo ceceno. Una preghiera veramente per questi poveracci.



Sgozzamenti purtroppo non sono neanche quotati.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Dmitry Rogozin, capo dell'agenzia spaziale russa, a proposito delle sanzioni tecnologiche imposte alla Russia dagli Stati Uniti: "Se blocchi noi chi salverà la ISS (Stazione Spaziale Internazionale) da un deorbiting incontrollato? La ISS potrebbe precipitare sugli USA o sull'Europa"*


O su Mosca


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> *Dmitry Rogozin, capo dell'agenzia spaziale russa, a proposito delle sanzioni tecnologiche imposte alla Russia dagli Stati Uniti: "Se blocchi noi chi salverà la ISS (Stazione Spaziale Internazionale) da un deorbiting incontrollato? La ISS potrebbe precipitare sugli USA o sull'Europa"*


Vabbè ma ormai questi stanno davvero fuori di testa dai.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non escludo anche sgozzamenti a gogo da parte di quel pazzo ceceno. Una preghiera veramente per questi poveracci.



Ecco.

Poi la gente si infervora se uno semplicemente desidera che la gente stia attenta, tipo il tizio con il carrarmato.

Mah. Fine OT e pace a tutti.


----------



## Pit96 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Domanda per tutti...voi foste il presidente della Finlandia cosa fareste? NATO o NO?


Come ho già detto sono scelte difficilissime. In ogni caso rischi la pelle. 
Fosse per me (ma potrei benissimo dire una cavolata) entrerei nella NATO il prima possibile, ora che la Russia è impegnata in Ucraina. In questo modo avresti la certezza che gli alleati interverrebbero in caso di attacco della Russia. Mentre la Russia ci penserebbe (o dovrebbe pensarci) due, tre, cento volte prima di attaccare. 
Questo pensando a me stesso, ovvero al mio orto, la Finlandia. Ma pensandola più in grande si rischierebbe di scatenare davvero una terza guerra mondiale.
Poi magari invece se non entri nella NATO non succede niente e amen, ma il rischio di fare la fine dell'Ucraina per me esiste. 
Dipende anche tanto da cosa ha in testa Putin e noi non lo possiamo sapere. Gli interessa davvero solo l'Ucraina? Vuole davvero scatenare una guerra a livello mondiale? Se ne frega di tutto e di tutti? 

Speriamo solo ci siano persone competenti a prendere tali scelte


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> scusate ragazzi sicuramente inizierete ora la serata ma chi va a nanna adesso lo fa tranquillo oppure no?


Io dormirò tranquillo al momento. La mia interpretazione è questa: quel ritardato di Biden, sotto consiglio dei malconsiglieri dem, chissà cosa avrà orchestrato contro Putin, al di là dell'Ucraina in NATO. Putin avrà anche dato di matto, ma il suo comportamento io lo vedo come quello che ha una persona piena di armi in casa a cui un ladro ha tentato di rubargli i suoi gioielli. Mettiamoci poi tutte le punzecchiature che Biden ha fatto nei confronti di Putin, come chiamarlo "criminale" salvo poi chiedergli scusa e le frasi dette in tutte queste settimane, assolutamente poco diplomatiche. Insomma, se Putin ora vuole fare un'espansione, chi ci dice che questa in realtà non sia una risposta ad un piano USA che voleva letteralmente circondare la Russia di basi NATO? Io lo reputo alquanto probabile. Ed ora lo zar si vuole vendicare nel peggiore dei modi.

Poi anche le affermazioni di Trump "Putin è un genio" e "con me non sarebbe mai successo" rafforzano un po' questa mia tesi. Se tutto fosse partito da Putin, al massimo avrebbe attaccato Biden e basta, invece ha perfino elogiato Putin, come a volerlo "assolvere" in parte.


----------



## danjr (25 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Aridajeee ma ancora con sto complottismo? Non è chiara la
> Situazione? Non c è nessuna cosa “sotto”. Mi sembra di risentire i discorsi delle brigate rosse e di Moro. “È stata la CIA ad armare i nuclei comunisti…chissà cosa c è sottooo…” Ormai è chiaro al mondo che il donbass era un pretesto. Cosa vuoi che ci sia sotto? Sta facendo all inn. Aspettava questo momento dal 1989 evidentemente. Non c entrano niente gli americani qui.


La situazione è chiarissima, Putin ha capito che l’Europa è del tutto impotente e non farà mai niente, gli usa sono negli usa e lui vuole sovverchiare l’ordine mondiale. 
Putin è lucidissimo, talmente lucido da far credere di aver perso la lucida ed essere capace di attacchi nucleari. Nessuno muoverà un dito, perché in questa situazione il primo che colpisce vince. Bisognerebbe lanciare in questo istante un attacco nucleare sulla Russia di dimensioni spropositate, ma nessuno lo farà mai.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La situazione è chiarissima, Putin ha capito che l’Europa è del tutto impotente e non farà mai niente, gli usa sono negli usa e lui vuole sovverchiare l’ordine mondiale.
> Putin è lucidissimo, talmente lucido da far credere di aver perso la lucida ed essere capace di attacchi nucleari. Nessuno muoverà un dito, perché in questa situazione il primo che colpisce vince. Bisognerebbe lanciare in questo istante un attacco nucleare sulla Russia di dimensioni spropositate, ma nessuno lo farà mai.



Ecco, perfetto. Si prega che non li lanci lui e lo facciamo noi.

Ottimo modo di chiudere in bellezza, ci vediamo nell'aldilà.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (25 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La situazione è chiarissima, Putin ha capito che l’Europa è del tutto impotente e non farà mai niente, gli usa sono negli usa e lui vuole sovverchiare l’ordine mondiale.
> Putin è lucidissimo, talmente lucido da far credere di aver perso la lucida ed essere capace di attacchi nucleari. Nessuno muoverà un dito, perché in questa situazione il primo che colpisce vince. Bisognerebbe lanciare in questo istante un attacco nucleare sulla Russia di dimensioni spropositate, ma nessuno lo farà mai.


Infatti è tutto molto chiaro. Solo non capisco chi ancora giustifica.


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

*MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA UCRAINO: LA NOSTRA CONTRAEREA HA ABBATTUTO UN AEREO DA TRASPORTO NEMICO PIENO DI PARACADUTISTI RUSSI.*


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Vabbè ma ormai questi stanno davvero fuori di testa dai.


Sembra una notizia di Lercio. La sto continuando a leggere in più siti possibili perché sembra impossibile.

Alcune testate riportano senza mezzi termini che si tratta di una minaccia aperta, tanto da parlare di "guerra estesa allo spazio". "A rischio l'incolumità degli astronauti".


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> La situazione è chiarissima, Putin ha capito che l’Europa è del tutto impotente e non farà mai niente, gli usa sono negli usa e lui vuole sovverchiare l’ordine mondiale.
> Putin è lucidissimo, talmente lucido da far credere di aver perso la lucida ed essere capace di attacchi nucleari. Nessuno muoverà un dito, perché in questa situazione il primo che colpisce vince. *Bisognerebbe lanciare in questo istante un attacco nucleare sulla Russia di dimensioni spropositate, ma nessuno lo farà mai.*



Così la Russia sarà disintegrata.

Ma prima di lasciare questo mondo,pensi che non restituirebbero il "favore" sganciando tutto il loro arsenale (nucleare e non) in giro per il globo ?


----------



## Darren Marshall (25 Febbraio 2022)

* Russia pone il veto sulla risoluzione ONU che condanna l’aggressione all’Ucraina. 11 voti a favore, 3 astenuti (Cina, India, EAU) e 1 contrario (Russia).*


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Così la Russia sarà disintegrata.
> 
> Ma prima di lasciare questo mondo,pensi che non restituirebbero il "favore" sganciando tutto il loro arsenale (nucleare e non) in giro per il globo ?


Appunto, le guerre si sono sempre risolte con il dialogo ed i trattati di pace. Non scherziamo. E poi con quelle armi ammazzi comunque tante persone innocenti mettendoti al pari di Putin, se non peggio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *Zelensky: "Questa notte i nemici lanceranno un assalto poderoso per prendere la nostra capitale. I russi useranno tutto il loro potere su tutti i fronti per spezzare la nostra difesa. Questa notte dobbiamo restare con i piedi per terra. Oggi si decide il destino dell'Ucraina"*


Che senso ha questa chiamata alla resistenza? Li abbiamo lasciati da soli in preda ad un nemico che non possono affrontare, sarà solo un massacro di innocenti.. Agli ucraini conviene deporre le armi e sperare che almeno nelle trattative poi l'Occidente riesca a non farli sparire..
Ma sta resistenza davvero è solo immolarsi alla causa (persa)


----------



## Milanoide (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> * Russia pone il veto sulla risoluzione ONU che condanna l’aggressione all’Ucraina. 11 voti a favore, 3 astenuti (Cina, India, EAU) e 1 contrario (Russia).*


Hanno anche la presidenza del CdS in questo periodo, giusto?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Hanno anche la presidenza del CdS in questo periodo, giusto?


Giusto


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Così la Russia sarà disintegrata.
> 
> Ma prima di lasciare questo mondo,pensi che non restituirebbero il "favore" sganciando tutto il loro arsenale (nucleare e non) in giro per il globo ?



Ma lascia perdere.

Poi quando dicevo di radere al suolo la Cina, tutti disgustati e perbenisti, eh. Tonnellate di insulti al gombloddisdah maledetto.

Strano, la Cina appoggia appoggia pure la Russia adesso. E quindi, giù, si parte con le atomiche alla canzo, che i russi sono fessi e non se ne accorgono nemmeno.

Poi diamo del non lucido a Putin. Boh, fate che cavolo vi pare.


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> * Russia pone il veto sulla risoluzione ONU che condanna l’aggressione all’Ucraina. 11 voti a favore, 3 astenuti (Cina, India, EAU) e 1 contrario (Russia).*


La Russia come quelli che mettono i like su facebook ai propri post


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che senso ha questa chiamata alla resistenza? Li abbiamo lasciati da soli in preda ad un nemico che non possono affrontare, sarà solo un massacro di innocenti.. Agli ucraini conviene deporre le armi e sperare che almeno nelle trattative poi l'Occidente riesca a non farli sparire..
> Ma sta resistenza davvero è solo immolarsi alla causa (persa)



Esiste anche l'orgoglio nella vita.

Forse morirò, ma mi porterò dietro anche più nemici possibili.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Che senso ha questa chiamata alla resistenza? Li abbiamo lasciati da soli in preda ad un nemico che non possono affrontare, sarà solo un massacro di innocenti.. Agli ucraini conviene deporre le armi e sperare che almeno nelle trattative poi l'Occidente riesca a non farli sparire..
> Ma sta resistenza davvero è solo immolarsi alla causa (persa)


Concordo. Sto Zelensky (ex comico peraltro) vuole fare l'eroe per cosa? È molto più dignitoso arrendersi, che nascondersi facendo la figura di quello che non vuole perdere la poltrona più che essere ucciso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> * Russia pone il veto sulla risoluzione ONU che condanna l’aggressione all’Ucraina. 11 voti a favore, 3 astenuti (Cina, India, EAU) e 1 contrario (Russia).*


Toh.. Guarda un po' chi si è astenuto... Chi l'avrebbe mai detto...


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Toh.. Guarda un po' chi si è astenuto... Chi l'avrebbe mai detto...


Hai capito perché se ne sbattono delle sanzioni? Gli Emirati Arabi si sono astenuti, indovina chi fa affari d'oro con i russi? ....


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> * Russia pone il veto sulla risoluzione ONU che condanna l’aggressione all’Ucraina. 11 voti a favore, 3 astenuti (Cina, India, EAU) e 1 contrario (Russia).*


Gli indiani ancora alle prese con tubercolosi e lebbra pensano di cavarsela con amichetti come i cinesi e russi?


----------



## Milanoide (26 Febbraio 2022)

Con 10 millioni di dollari ed un programma di protezione, una guardia del corpo fa un favore al mondo?
Poi visto l'andazzo e la ri-Finlandizzazione, che sia convenzionale o nucleare una risposta bisogna darla. 
Non si può rimanere sotto scacco.
È lecito anche dubitare della catena di comando. Se sono tutti gerarchi arricchiti nemmeno a loro conviene finire vaporizzati per colpa del loro leader.
Sennò quando se li godono i soldini?


----------



## Maurizio91 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> O su Mosca


Ha specificato che non c'è rischio che cada sulla Russia

"La Stazione spaziale potrebbe precipitare sugli Usa, o sull’Europa. I comandi dei motori infatti dipendono da noi. Impossibile invece che finisca sulla Russia"


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esiste anche l'orgoglio nella vita.
> 
> Forse morirò, ma mi porterò dietro anche più nemici possibili.


Lo so, viene da pensarlo.. Ma mentre io muoio da eroe mia moglie e mia sorella vengono stuprare a turno da un plotone di miliziani allupati..
Vanno preservati i civili, l’ucraina è solo, più si va avanti più vittime ci saranno


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (26 Febbraio 2022)

.

@Dejanilgeniodomina84 , alla prossima ban.


----------



## danjr (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Così la Russia sarà disintegrata.
> 
> Ma prima di lasciare questo mondo,pensi che non restituirebbero il "favore" sganciando tutto il loro arsenale (nucleare e non) in giro per il globo ?


Io penso che il primo che colpisce vince e sono convinto che gli Usa abbiano assi nella manica che nessuno conosce, spendendo trillioni di volte in più di ogni altro stato in ricerca militare.
Ma non lo faranno finché non si sentiranno minacciati, Putin ora secondo me sta già pianificando la seconda mossa


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Dejanilgeniodomina84 ha scritto:


> Gli indiani ancora alle prese con tubercolosi e lebbra pensano di cavarsela con amichetti come i cinesi e russi?


Speriamo in qualche catastrofe naturale, ormai questa situazione mi ha incattivito mi dispiace.


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Nella sostanza sta difendendo solo quello. Se vuole salvare sia se stesso, che molte vite, deve arrendersi. Piaccia o meno, sarà ingiustissimo, ma questo è.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Più che altro è male informato, Zelensky è a Kiev a gestire le operazioni nonostante gli americani da quattro giorni gli offrono la possibilità di andarsene e riparare in Polonia per gestire un governo in esilio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Hai capito perché se ne sbattono delle sanzioni? Gli Emirati Arabi si sono astenuti, indovina chi fa affari d'oro con i russi? ....


Questi vogliono spostare l'asse globale a est.. Non vorrei fosse davvero scattata l'ora X per ridisegnare la geopolitica globale
Covid
Olimpiadi cinesi finite
Guerra

Mah...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Questo in foto è RS-28,meglio conosciuto come Satan-2,missile balistico intercontinentale armabile con testate nucleari sviluppato a partire dal 2011 e testato (coincidenza?) a fine 2021.

Dovrebbe essere impossibile da intercettare.
Ah,ovviamente può essere armato con dieci testate nucleari pesanti o 16 testate nucleari leggere,ognuna delle quali manovrabile individualmente.

Potrebbe incenerire il texas,o la francia,o uk


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Più che altro è male informato, Zelensky è a Kiev a gestire le operazioni nonostante gli americani da quattro giorni gli offrono la possibilità di andarsene e riparare in Polonia per gestire un governo in esilio.


Si può parlare di megalomane, voglia di eroismo… ma non si poltrona suvvia


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1863
> 
> 
> Questo in foto è RS-28,meglio conosciuto come Satan-2,missile balistico intercontinentale armabile con testate nucleari sviluppato a partire dal 2011 e testato (coincidenza?) a fine 2021.
> ...


Gittata?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nella sostanza sta difendendo solo quello. Se vuole salvare sia se stesso, che molte vite, deve arrendersi. Piaccia o meno, sarà ingiustissimo, ma questo è.


Ma che stai dicendo? Zelensky è nella lista dei presunti criminali da consegnare alla giustizia russa, restando a Kiev rischia letteralmente la pelle. Poteva andarsene giorni fa a bordo di un comodissimo aereo americano.

Ma ancora non hai capito che i russi intendono rendere L'Ucraina un paese fantoccio come la Bielorussia? Un paese indipendente solo sulla carta ma schiavo di Mosca.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Gittata?


18.000 Km


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (26 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Gittata?



Dovrebbe essere di 18.000 km,praticamente potrebbe colpire ovunque.


----------



## Andris (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> * Russia pone il veto sulla risoluzione ONU che condanna l’aggressione all’Ucraina. 11 voti a favore, 3 astenuti (Cina, India, EAU) e 1 contrario (Russia).*


vabbè questa è una cosa scontata e inutile, succede a parti inverse pure sugli occidentali
finchè ci sono dei paesi con voti più pesanti degli altri non cambierà mai niente


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Guarda amico, ieri mi hai criticato e non mi hai risposto quando mi sono scusato perché "ti avevo ferito", ancora non ho capito come.
> 
> Adesso chiaramente fai riferimento a me.
> 
> ...


Wut, non era assolutamente riferito a te, condivido quello che hai detto all'altro ragazzo, tra le altre cose. Non lo farei neanche io e lo vietare caldamente anche ai miei cari. Se devi andare in giro, vai a fare guerriglia, di certo non girare così.


----------



## Dejanilgeniodomina84 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1863
> 
> 
> Questo in foto è RS-28,meglio conosciuto come Satan-2,missile balistico intercontinentale armabile con testate nucleari sviluppato a partire dal 2011 e testato (coincidenza?) a fine 2021.
> ...


Questi hanno un pil da Bulgaria. 99% della popolazione che si ciba di barbabietole e dopo anni di crescita grazie al dialogo commerciale con l Occidente spende metà del budget annuale per produrre missili “satanici”. Praticamente hanno più carri armati che ambulanze. E c è chi dice che ha ragione perché L esercito di 20enni spaventerò Ucraini costituiva una minaccia alla sicurezza della Russia


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 1863
> 
> 
> Questo in foto è RS-28,meglio conosciuto come Satan-2,missile balistico intercontinentale armabile con testate nucleari sviluppato a partire dal 2011 e testato (coincidenza?) a fine 2021.
> ...


Qualcuno pensa ancora che si farebbe remore ad usare armi simili in caso estremo? Io no...


----------



## Milanoide (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Concordo. Sto Zelensky (ex comico peraltro) vuole fare l'eroe per cosa? È molto più dignitoso arrendersi, che nascondersi facendo la figura di quello che non vuole perdere la poltrona più che essere ucciso.


Gabri, spargi livore sulla mediocrità della politica italiana, ricordi con nostalgia 30 anni fa, quando si faceva tanto bel nero, ma c'erano ancora epigoni delle Brigate Rosse e mostri del para stato nero.
Poi quando si trova uno con degli ideali lo si deride.
Quindi se si inneggia al "Francia o Spagna purché se magna", al "Io speriamo che me la cavo", poi per coerenza si dovrebbe perdere il diritto di prendersela con la povera itaglietta.
Ci siamo comprati la pace sociale per evitare la guerra civile strisciante.
Ed i politici che abbiamo ce li meritiamo e sono estremamente rappresentativi.

Zelenski, mostra che il re è nudo, che dietro a tutta la sovrastruttura revanchista dei confini, quello che teme di più è la normalità liberaldemocratica. Per l'armistizio vuole un colpo di stato militare, vuole militari per interlocutori e pupazzi. La società civile gli fa paura.
Come quel fenomeno del nostro ex presidente con i suoi decreti bulgari contro udite, udite, Biagi e Luttazzi!
Ma che paura che ho di Biagi e Luttazzi!!!
Che paura Zelenski!!


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Wut, non era assolutamente riferito a te, condivido quello che hai detto all'altro ragazzo, tra le altre cose. Non lo farei neanche io e lo vietare caldamente anche ai miei cari. Se devi andare in giro, vai a fare guerriglia, di certo non girare così.



Benissimo, mi fa piacere che la pensi così, perchè secondo me già è pericolosa la vita normale, figuriamoci durante un attacco dove ognuno si sente autorizzato a fare qualsiasi cosa. Purtroppo il signore in macchina ha beccato degli sconsiderati, ed era quello che volevo sottolineare, insieme alla sua poca avvedutezza. Poi ovviamente era un discorso generale, avendo io specificato che non avevo visto il video. Io vorrei solo che finisse il prima possibile senza atti eroici, che sarebbero a mio parere inutili adesso, e comporterebbero ulteriori perdite.


----------



## Baba (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *UE: "No comment alle minacce russe a Svezia e Finlandia.
> Ribadiamo che ogni paese è libero di scegliersi le alleanze che desidera."*


Vi cresce il naso mentre lo dite, Pinocchi!!!


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Gabri, spargi livore sulla mediocrità della politica italiana, ricordi con nostalgia 30 anni fa, quando si faceva tanto bel nero, ma c'erano ancora epigoni delle Brigate Rosse e mostri del para stato nero.
> Poi quando si trova uno con degli ideali lo si deride.
> Quindi se si inneggia al "Francia o Spagna purché se magna", al "Io speriamo che me la cavo", poi per coerenza si dovrebbe perdere il diritto di prendersela con la povera itaglietta.
> Ci siamo comprati la pace sociale per evitare la guerra civile strisciante.
> ...



Dici a me? Quota bene e non @fabri47.

Non si capisce bene, mi sembra che ci sia anche una specie di poesia, ma il tuo post mi sembra partito molto male nei miei confronti, perciò non aspettarti risposte.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Piano piano, come scrivevo ieri, l' opinione pubblica, da un 99% che 2 giorni fa diceva "Putin cattivo, ma dobbiamo starne fuori"... direi che ora è già scesa ad un buon 70%

Vediamo domani a che percentuale saremo.

Son curioso, vediamo come finirà

Poi si sa quale è il passo successivo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*




ATTUALE SITUAZIONE *


----------



## cris (26 Febbraio 2022)

Questa è brutta.
Qualcuno faccia mangiare una torta radioattiva a quel matto


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Piano piano, come scrivevo ieri, l' opinione pubblica, da un 99% che 2 giorni fa diceva "Putin cattivo, ma dobbiamo starne fuori"... direi che ora è già scesa ad un buon 70%
> 
> Vediamo domani a che percentuale saremo.
> 
> ...


Massimo entro domenica secondo me questa guerra sarà finita, intendo militarmente
I russi prenderanno Kiev e deporanno il governo..
Il dopo non lo so, davvero.. Non riesco a pensare che ci possa essere un conflitto aperto


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Massimo entro domenica secondo me questa guerra sarà finita, intendo militarmente
> I russi prenderanno Kiev e deporanno il governo..
> Il dopo non lo so, davvero.. Non riesco a pensare che ci possa essere un conflitto aperto



Non ne sono cosi sicuro finirà velocemente.

L' unica cosa che so, è che nulla sarà mai più come prima nei prossimi anni.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Performance non granchè per il temutissimo esercito russo.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Performance non granchè per il temutissimo esercito russo.


Avranno mandato gli sbarbatelli e quelli con la panza. 
Penso che quelli buoni li abbiano lasciati nelle retrovie.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Performance non granchè per il temutissimo esercito russo.


Non me ne intendo, dici che in 48 ore avrebbero dovuto già aver conquistato un paese enorme come l’ucraina?
Quanto hanno impiegato gli americani a far capitolare l'Iraq?


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Performance non granchè per il temutissimo esercito russo.



Sono arrivati in un giorno praticamente, a ridosso della Capitale.

Poi non ho le capacità per dirti di chi siano i meriti e di chi i demeriti, ma non mi pare cosi male come risultato per loro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Avranno mandato gli sbarbatelli e quelli con la panza.
> Penso che quelli buoni li abbiano lasciati nelle retrovie.



Arrivano stanotte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono arrivati in un giorno praticamente, a ridosso della Capitale.
> 
> Poi non ho le capacità per dirti di chi siano i meriti e di chi i demeriti, ma non mi pare cosi male come risultato per loro


Si ma Kiev è a pochi km dal confine russo.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non me ne intendo, dici che in 48 ore avrebbero dovuto già aver conquistato un paese enorme come l’ucraina?
> Quanto hanno impiegato gli americani a far capitolare l'Iraq?


Non credo che l'Ucraina stia facendo una resistenza cosi strenua.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Non credo che l'Ucraina stia facendo una resistenza cosi strenua.


Ah? Le forze armate ucraine stanno resistendo più di quanto chiunque si aspettasse, ciò è confermato da praticamente tutti gli analisti militari.
Il pentagono dava Kiev per persa già dal primo giorno secondo le loro previsioni.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Performance non granchè per il temutissimo esercito russo.



Non capisco tutta questa beatitudine che leggo da più parti sul fatto che sembrano scarsi, come a volersi convincere che non ce la faranno.

Aldilà dell'oscenità di questa guerra.

I russi sono quelli che stroncarono i teteschi nella WWII, eh. Stiamo parlando di una superpotenza planetaria. Non credo che si stiano impegnando a fondo, militarmente parlando.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio91 ha scritto:


> Sembra una notizia di Lercio. La sto continuando a leggere in più siti possibili perché sembra impossibile.
> 
> Alcune testate riportano senza mezzi termini che si tratta di una minaccia aperta, tanto da parlare di "guerra estesa allo spazio". "A rischio l'incolumità degli astronauti".



La supercazzola sullo spazio uscita dalle stesse bocche governative è una buona notizia, perché potrebbe significare che anche quella su Svezia e FInlandia che oggi ci ha fatto cacare nell mutande (me compreso) è propaganda in stile "conquistiamo Roma e bruciamo il Colosseo" dell'ISIS.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non capisco tutta questa beatitudine che leggo da più parti sul fatto che sembrano scarsi, come a volersi convincere che non ce la faranno.
> 
> Aldilà dell'oscenità di questa guerra.
> 
> I russi sono quelli che stroncarono i teteschi nella WWII, eh. Stiamo parlando di una superpotenza planetaria. Non credo che si stiano impegnando a fondo, militarmente parlando.


Si vabbè i tedeschi si sono stroncati da soli. E parliamo di una nazione che ha tenuto in scacco un intero mondo con fronti ovunque. Non certo per la Russia


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non capisco tutta questa beatitudine che leggo da più parti sul fatto che sembrano scarsi, come a volersi convincere che non ce la faranno.
> 
> Aldilà dell'oscenità di questa guerra.
> 
> I russi sono quelli che stroncarono i teteschi nella WWII, eh. Stiamo parlando di una superpotenza planetaria. Non credo che si stiano impegnando a fondo, militarmente parlando.


Senza offesa, certi commenti sono davvero ingenui, sembrano commenti ad una partita di calcio.

Questa è una operazione militare, Mosca avrà preparato l'operazione da mesi se non anni, ogni movimento segue un piano prestabilito. 
Non è che c'è il modo di fare di più o fare di meno, questo è il piano strategico da attuare e queste sono le forze in campo.

Non esiste il fattore impegno, al massimo c'è il morale delle truppe.

L'unica cosa che i russi non stanno ancora sfruttando al 100% è la superiorità aerea.
Poi chiaramente possono inviare più o meno truppe in un settore, impiegare delle unità speciali, decidere di iniziare una campagna di bombardamenti indiscriminata ma sono scelte tattiche. 

Ogni guerra è progettata per durare teoricamente il meno possibile, questo è il massimo sforzo russo IN QUESTO MOMENTO ED IN QUESTA SITUAZIONE.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non capisco tutta questa beatitudine che leggo da più parti sul fatto che sembrano scarsi, come a volersi convincere che non ce la faranno.
> 
> Aldilà dell'oscenità di questa guerra.
> 
> I russi sono quelli che stroncarono i teteschi nella WWII, eh. Stiamo parlando di una superpotenza planetaria. Non credo che si stiano impegnando a fondo, militarmente parlando.


Si Gabri, ma non siamo più nel 1945…


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si vabbè i tedeschi si sono stroncati da soli. E parliamo di una nazione che ha tenuto in scacco un intero mondo con fronti ovunque. Non certo per la Russia


Consiglio di leggere qualche opera di David Glantz sul fronte orientale della seconda guerra mondiale, per iniziare può andare bene "La grande guerra patriottica dell'armata Rossa 1941-45"
;-)


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si Gabri, ma non siamo più nel 1945…


Gabri avrà visto qualche figona russa dell'armata Rossa dei tempi ed è rimasto con il pensiero li


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

A scanso di equivoci, salvo crollo del fronte interno russo (che temo non avverrà), è chiaro che presto o tardi i russi avranno ragione degli ucraini, sono troppo superiori, parliamo di uno degli eserciti più potenti al mondo sulla carta.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Si vabbè i tedeschi si sono stroncati da soli. E parliamo di una nazione che ha tenuto in scacco un intero mondo con fronti ovunque. Non certo per la Russia





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Senza offesa, certi commenti sono davvero ingenui, sembrano commenti ad una partita di calcio.
> 
> Questa è una operazione militare, Mosca avrà preparato l'operazione da mesi se non anni, ogni movimento segue un piano prestabilito.
> Non è che c'è il modo di fare di più o fare di meno, questo è il piano strategico da attuare e queste sono le forze in campo.
> ...





hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si Gabri, ma non siamo più nel 1945…



Io non mi offendo, ma non capisco cosa c'è di tanto ingenuo, come se qualcuno conoscesse esattamente quello che hanno pianificato i russi. Onestamente mi sembra più ingenuo dare giudizi su una nazione che dispone di cotanto arsenale.

Ho solo osservato che in parecchi asseriscono che durano fatica e sembrano scarsi.

Io non ne sono convinto. Non sto facendo il tifo per loro.


----------



## kYMERA (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Consiglio di leggere qualche opera di David Glantz sul fronte orientale della seconda guerra mondiale, per iniziare può andare bene "La grande guerra patriottica dell'armata Rossa 1941-45"
> ;-)


I tedeschi li non dovevano andarci proprio, visto che avevano forze ovunque, Francia, Africa, e via dicendo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> I tedeschi li non dovevano andarci proprio, visto che avevano forze ovunque, Francia, Africa, e via dicendo.


A su questo hai perfettamente ragione, si sono scavati la fossa da soli attaccando l'URSS.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io non mi offendo, ma non capisco cosa c'è di tanto ingenuo, come se qualcuno conoscesse esattamente quello che hanno pianificato i russi. Onestamente mi sembra più ingenuo dare giudizi su una nazione che dispone di cotanto arsenale.
> 
> Ho solo osservato che in parecchi asseriscono che durano fatica e sembrano scarsi.
> 
> Io non ne sono convinto. Non sto facendo il tifo per loro.


Ma figurati se penso che fai il tifo per loro.
Io penso solo che mi sarei aspettato di più da loro e avere un vasto arsenale non vuol dire saper fare guerra e avere un esercito preparato.
In fin dei conti stanno combattendo contro un esercito ridicolo e milizia volontaria che si basa solo sul sentimento


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> I tedeschi li non dovevano andarci proprio, visto che avevano forze ovunque, Francia, Africa, e via dicendo.


Fecero lo stesso stupido errore che fece Napoleone.
Impossibile fare una guerra di conquista in Russia


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Io non mi offendo, ma non capisco cosa c'è di tanto ingenuo, come se qualcuno conoscesse esattamente quello che hanno pianificato i russi. Onestamente mi sembra più ingenuo dare giudizi su una nazione che dispone di cotanto arsenale.
> 
> Ho solo osservato che in parecchi asseriscono che durano fatica e sembrano scarsi.
> 
> Io non ne sono convinto. Non sto facendo il tifo per loro.


È evidente che Mosca si aspettava un esito migliore dai primi due giorni di guerra. Contavano di catturare immediatamente Kiev (vedi i lanci Paracadutisti sugli aeroporti, poi riconquistati dagli ucraini).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Basta ragazzi, rilassatevi e non litigate.
E per favore stanotte fate i bravi. Poi domani mattina vengono riletti tutti i post.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Basta ragazzi, rilassatevi e non litigate.
> E per favore stanotte fate i bravi. Poi domani mattina vengono riletti tutti i post.


Ma no chi litiga, c'è uno scambio di idee ma non mi sembra che nessuno sia stato insultato personalmente.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma figurati se penso che fai il tifo per loro.
> Io penso solo che mi sarei aspettato di più da loro e avere un vasto arsenale non vuol dire saper fare guerra e avere un esercito preparato.
> In fin dei conti stanno combattendo contro un esercito ridicolo e milizia volontaria che si basa solo sul sentimento



Sì, ho citato tutti insieme, no problem.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> È evidente che Mosca si aspettava un esito migliore dai primi due giorni di guerra. Contavano di catturare immediatamente Kiev (vedi i lanci Paracadutisti sugli aeroporti, poi riconquistati dagli ucraini).



Che incontrino difficoltà credo se lo aspettassero, a meno che non ci sia l'equivalente del nostro Giggino a capo della struttura militare.

Io credo che siano partiti con il fare il minimo indispensabile, e magari non forzano troppo la mano, nonostante possa sembrare un controsenso.

Altrimenti sgancierebbero le atomiche, scusate l'idiozia, e bombarderebbero con tutto quello che hanno.

Io dico che sono troppo sveltamente sottovalutati qui dentro, tutto lì, poi ognuno la pensa come vuole.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Sì, ho citato tutti insieme, no problem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Questa potrebbe essere una buona chiave di lettura, hanno iniziato l'invasione con l'obiettivo di ottenere il massimo risultato col minimo sforzo, ad ora non sta funzionando.


----------



## sampapot (26 Febbraio 2022)

la Russia ha l'esercito più numeroso (oltre 3,5 milioni)... se poi lo paragoniamo alla popolazione (solo 142 milioni contro 1,3 miliardi della Cina e 330 milioni di americani), fa capire quale sia la loro mentalità al riguardo...inoltre hanno il maggior numero di carri armati (oltre 20.000, tanti quanto USA e Cina messi assieme)....se poi consideriamo che al comando c'è una testa di [email protected] su altri fattori sono carenti (budget governativi, forza navale e aerea)...è una situazione molto delicata con il rischio di uno scontro con le forse NATO che aumenta sempre più con il passare dei giorni


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questa potrebbe essere una buona chiave di lettura, hanno iniziato l'invasione con l'obiettivo di ottenere il massimo risultato col minimo sforzo, ad ora non sta funzionando.



Ok. Non dico che questo non è vero. Aumenteranno piano piano la pressione.

Sono io che magari non riesco a trasmettere bene il messaggio.

Tu, da peso massimo di 130 kg, tireresti un pugno in faccia con la massima forza ad un mingherlino, con il rischio di disintegrarlo? Va bene che ci sta un pazzo fottuto da quell'altra parte, ma insomma ...

Poi, oh ... sono sensazioni.


----------



## Viulento (26 Febbraio 2022)

la russa militarmente rispetto agli usa sono come l'ucraina rispetto la russia.

purtroppo pero' avendo tutti armi nucleari il "militarmente" non conta un catso.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questa potrebbe essere una buona chiave di lettura, hanno iniziato l'invasione con l'obiettivo di ottenere il massimo risultato col minimo sforzo, ad ora non sta funzionando.


Io credo che non vogliano esagerare perché sarebbe controproducente per tanti motivi. Ma non credo si aspettassero tutta questa resistenza e difficoltà
Una nazione devastata a che gli serve?


----------



## Gamma (26 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> la russa militarmente rispetto agli usa sono come l'ucraina rispetto la russia.
> 
> purtroppo pero' avendo tutti armi nucleari il "militarmente" non conta un catso.



Penso che il punto sia questo.

Fin quando le cose sono "locali" si va avanti a piccoli passi, con eserciti, carri armati, aerei ecc., ma se e quando diventeranno "mondiali"... beh, lì mettere in mezzo milizie varie sarebbe solo sconveniente, pensando che basterebbe premere qualche pulsante per ottenere i risultati sperati, una sorta di duello tra pistoleri tipo far west, a chi preme per primo...


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Secondo quanto riportato dai media ucraini la nave ammiraglia della flotta ucraina, la fregata "Hetman Sahaidachn" è stata autoaffondata dal suo equipaggio per evitare cadesse nelle mani dei russi. La nave sembra si trovasse in porto a Mykolaiv.*


----------



## Viulento (26 Febbraio 2022)

Gamma ha scritto:


> Penso che il punto sia questo.
> 
> Fin quando le cose sono "locali" si va avanti a piccoli passi, con eserciti, carri armati, aerei ecc., ma se e quando diventeranno "mondiali"... beh, lì mettere in mezzo milizie varie sarebbe solo sconveniente, pensando che basterebbe premere qualche pulsante per ottenere i risultati sperati, una sorta di duello tra pistoleri tipo far west, a chi preme per primo...


il problema e' che se si dovesse iniziare una guerra mondiale convenzionale, per paura delle atomiche, appena uno sta per perdere inizia a sganciare ogni cosa e di conseguenza tutti farebbero uguale, per cui, quasi fine dell'umanita'.

secondo me, a prescindere da qualsiasi cosa, il primo che preme da il via alla quasi fine dell'umanita'.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*DURISSIMI COMBATTIMENTI IN CORSO NELL'AREA DELLO ZOO DI KIEV. NON È ANCORA CHIARO SE CONTRO L'ESERCITO DI TERRA RUSSO O CON DEI REPARTI PARACADUTISTI RUSSI.*


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2022)

Viulento ha scritto:


> la russa militarmente rispetto agli usa sono come l'ucraina rispetto la russia.
> 
> purtroppo pero' avendo tutti armi nucleari il "militarmente" non conta un catso.


20 anni fa era cosi. Con Bush sono emersi scandali come equipaggiamento difettoso venduto all'esercito dal vicepresidente stesso. Le truffe sono continuate, tutte benedette dai vari neocon e ultimamente abbiamo i travoni che ottengono posti da ufficiale grazie a quote e alla minima pressione si suicidano. La differenza si è assottigliata un po', non è così schiacciante la superiorità degli Usa....magari valgono il doppio ma non di più.


----------



## Walker (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Domani faccio un giretto alla base di Ghedi, dove teniamo le testate nucleari USA, cosi per vedere se c è più movimento del solito
> Non vale nulla ma cosi, per curiosità, tanto son dalla mia ragazza nel weekend e sono a 10 minuti.


Sopra casa mia negli ultimi giorni si sono intensificati i passaggi di caccia militari, come ben ricordo accadeva in occasione della guerra del Golfo.
Solitamente, ogni tanto ne passa qualcuno in atterraggio ad Istrana, ma quando aumenta il flusso c'è il contributo di quelli partiti o che devono atterrare ad Aviano, segno di attività in aumento.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io credo che non vogliano esagerare perché sarebbe controproducente per tanti motivi. Ma non credo si aspettassero tutta questa resistenza e difficoltà
> Una nazione devastata a che gli serve?



Ecco, quello che infatti ho descritto nel mio esempio stupido.

Un minimo di contegno lo devono mantenere. Altrimenti sarebbero partiti in quarta, poi che sorgano difficoltà più ampie ci sta e non lo nega nessuno.

Inizio OT.

Ribadisco, per tutti, stiamo parlando di una superpotenza, ragazzi.

Il confronto degli armamenti vede gli USA avanti, ma soprattutto per le portaerei e l'aviazione, e non i carrarmati.

E comunque i caccia(-bombardieri) russi sono per certi versi migliori di quelli USA, sono micidiali, non stiamo dietro ai film alla Top Gun. Vedere ad esempio il Su-57. Sulla tecnologia, anche lì, ci andrei cauto, visto che non funziona più come prima, che erano un po' isolati. Adesso le tecnologie si equivalgono, e i programmatori russi sono eccellenti softwaristi, oltre che hacker eccezionali. Poi tutta la tecnologia USA sui chip elettronici è passata da tempo immemore dalle parti della Cina, provate un po' a fare 2+2 ...

E la figura di melma in Afghanistan l'hanno rimediata tutti come si è visto, per me non fa testo.

Poi le mie sono considerazioni puramente personali, può darsi che sbaglio, ci mancherebbe.

Fine OT.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ecco, quello che infatti ho descritto nel mio esempio stupido.
> 
> Un minimo di contegno lo devono mantenere. Altrimenti sarebbero partiti in quarta, poi che sorgano difficoltà più ampie ci sta e non lo nega nessuno.
> 
> ...


Sono anche convinto che abbiano un po’ sottovalutato il tutto eh…


----------



## Sam (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Non capisco tutta questa beatitudine che leggo da più parti sul fatto che sembrano scarsi, come a volersi convincere che non ce la faranno.
> 
> Aldilà dell'oscenità di questa guerra.
> 
> *I russi sono quelli che stroncarono i teteschi nella WWII, eh. Stiamo parlando di una superpotenza planetaria. Non credo che si stiano impegnando a fondo, militarmente parlando.*


Attenzione su questo.
I russi non hanno stroncato nessuno, anche perché le armi che avevano gliel'hanno vendute gli americani.
Il conflitto nel '43 era ormai irrimediabilmente compromesso, poiché l'Italia stava subendo pressioni interne per l'uscita, il Giappone non voleva immischiarsi nella faccenda URSS e stava esaurendo gli approvvigionamenti, e la Germania era nella medesima situazione.
I russi hanno semplicemente sfruttato la situazione perché nel '43-'44, gli alleati minori dell'Asse sono caduti uno dopo l'altro.
Bulgaria, Romania, Ungheria... tutti si sono tirati fuori, lasciando sguarnito il fronte orientale.

Anche se la macchina da guerra tedesca sembrava perfetta, sappi che era stata pensata per una guerra di breve durata con attacchi a sorpresa, per di più via terra.
La Kriegsmarine infatti non valeva un'unghia della nostra Regia Marina, e la Luftwaffe non era affatto questa gran cosa che la si dipinge. La RAF, ma anche la nostra Regia Aeronautica (che per anni è stata la prima aeronautica al mondo), erano su di un altro livello, per esperienza e qualità. Hermann Goering poteva solo allacciare le scarpe a Italo Balbo.
Solo l'esercito di terra era davvero competitivo, ben organizzato e moderno, ma ripeto: era pensato per una guerra lampo. E ha avuto un vantaggio significativo, ovvero che l'esercito di terra fino ad allora più forte, quello francese, era comandato da vecchi imbecilli fuori dal tempo che pensavano ancora alla guerra di trincea.


----------



## Shmuk (26 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> 20 anni fa era cosi. Con Bush sono emersi scandali come equipaggiamento difettoso venduto all'esercito dal vicepresidente stesso. Le truffe sono continuate, tutte benedette dai vari neocon e ultimamente abbiamo i travoni che ottengono posti da ufficiale grazie a quote e alla minima pressione si suicidano. La differenza si è assottigliata un po', non è così schiacciante la superiorità degli Usa....magari valgono il doppio ma non di più.



Un attimo però. Gli USA rifocalizzati allo sforzo bellico, tipo WWII, ma nei tempi moderni, diventa un altro discorso. Cosa che in scala minore vale per la Nato e tutto il resto. La Russia è una sorta di Sparta, la mission è la guerra e la sopraffazione fini a se stessi.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Attenzione su questo.
> I russi non hanno stroncato nessuno, anche perché le armi che avevano gliel'hanno vendute gli americani.
> Il conflitto nel '43 era ormai irrimediabilmente compromesso, poiché l'Italia stava subendo pressioni interne per l'uscita, il Giappone non voleva immischiarsi nella faccenda URSS e stava esaurendo gli approvvigionamenti, e la Germania era nella medesima situazione.
> I russi hanno semplicemente sfruttato la situazione perché nel '43-'44, gli alleati minori dell'Asse sono caduti uno dopo l'altro.
> ...



Ah, di fronte alle tue disquisizioni storiche non posso far altro che chinare la testa, conosco qualcosina anche se non approfonditamente come la sai tu su questo argomento.

A mia parziale (e puerile) discolpa, ho scritto in quella maniera giusto per far passare rapidamente il messaggio che non sono così morbidi. Chiaro che l'analisi è parecchio più vicina alla tua narrazione, concordo assolutamente che non sono stati i russi gli artefici assoluti del loro fallimento.


----------



## Sam (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questa potrebbe essere una buona chiave di lettura, hanno iniziato l'invasione con l'obiettivo di ottenere il massimo risultato col minimo sforzo, ad ora non sta funzionando.


Su questo non lo so, potrebbe essere che siamo noi a vederla in maniera semplicistica.
Magari l'obbiettivo non è la resa incondizionata dell'Ucraina, ma forzare chi di dovere (gli USA) a delle trattative per mantenere gli equilibri, anche in previsione di situazioni più tese in Estremo Oriente.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Attenzione su questo.
> I russi non hanno stroncato nessuno, anche perché le armi che avevano gliel'hanno vendute gli americani.
> Il conflitto nel '43 era ormai irrimediabilmente compromesso, poiché l'Italia stava subendo pressioni interne per l'uscita, il Giappone non voleva immischiarsi nella faccenda URSS e stava esaurendo gli approvvigionamenti, e la Germania era nella medesima situazione.
> I russi hanno semplicemente sfruttato la situazione perché nel '43-'44, gli alleati minori dell'Asse sono caduti uno dopo l'altro.
> ...



La Regia Aeronautica al 1940 era NETTAMENTE inferiore alle aeronautiche britanniche e Tedesche non diciamo eresie. 
Andavamo in giro col CR-42 biplano senza neanche calotta protettiva per il pilota. 

I russi hanno dissanguato la whermacht sul fronte orientale che NON è crollato per la defezione delle altre nazioni alleate.
La Bulgaria non ha mai partecipato alle operazioni sul fronte orientale.
La Romania si arrende e cambia alleanza quando i russi sono praticamente sul territorio rumeno a fronte già compromesso per i tedeschi.
l'Ungheria tenta di uscire dalla guerra nel marzo 44 ma viene occupata dalla Germania, di fatto le forze armate ungheresi continueranno a combattere fino alla fine contro i sovietici.


----------



## Sam (26 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ah, di fronte alle tue disquisizioni storiche non posso far altro che chinare la testa, conosco qualcosina anche se non approfonditamente come la sai tu su questo argomento.
> 
> A mia parziale (e puerile) discolpa, ho scritto in quella maniera giusto per far passare rapidamente il messaggio che non sono così morbidi. Chiaro che l'analisi è parecchio più vicina alla tua narrazione, concordo assolutamente che non sono stati i russi gli artefici assoluti del loro fallimento.


Tranquillo, non è un tuo errore.
Diciamo che la Seconda Guerra Mondiale è stata fin troppo romanzata, esaltando le gesta degli Alleati e ridicolizzando le nostre.
Guarda come è stata ridicolizzata l'Italia, sebbene i nostri soldati abbiano dimostrato grande coraggio e valore.

Ad El Alamein gli inglesi se la sono fatta sotto davanti ai nostri leoni della folgore.
A Malta, con Teseo Tesei, abbiamo dato prove di coraggio senza eguali.
Anche in Russia abbiamo fatto la nostra porca figura.

Certo, abbiamo commesso tanti errori, come tutti.
Ma non siamo stati gli idioti che la propaganda alleata, e purtroppo la stampa nostrana, hanno dipinto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, non è un tuo errore.
> Diciamo che la Seconda Guerra Mondiale è stata fin troppo romanzata, esaltando le gesta degli Alleati e ridicolizzando le nostre.
> Guarda come è stata ridicolizzata l'Italia, sebbene i nostri soldati abbiano dimostrato grande coraggio e valore.
> 
> ...


Questo è giusto in linea di massima, però ci sono alcune cose che secondo me non ti sono chiare, soprattutto riguardo l'altro post.


----------



## Sam (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Regia Aeronautica al 1940 era NETTAMENTE inferiore alle aeronautiche britanniche e Tedesche non diciamo eresie.
> Andavamo in giro col CR-42 biplano senza neanche calotta protettiva per il pilota.


Non è assolutamente vero.
Fino al 1942 c'è stata una situazione di sostanziale parità negli armamenti che delle munizioni.
Solo l'intervento degli americani con il loro piano di leasing ha cambiato le cose.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I russi hanno dissanguato la whermacht sul fronte orientale che NON è crollato per la defezione delle altre nazioni alleate.


Non c'è stato nessun dissanguamento, perché i russi prima degli americani non avevano neanche le munizioni per combattere.
Ripeto: le armi russe erano di provenienza americana.



Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Bulgaria non ha mai partecipato alle operazioni sul fronte orientale.
> La Romania si arrende e cambia alleanza quando i russi sono praticamente sul territorio rumeno a fronte già compromesso per i tedeschi.
> l'Ungheria tenta di uscire dalla guerra nel marzo 44 ma viene occupata dalla Germania, di fatto le forze armate ungheresi continueranno a combattere fino alla fine contro i sovietici.


Anche qui, è storiograficamente provato ormai che gli alleati dell'Asse tentarono la defezione ben prima.
L'Ungheria stava crollando fin dal crollo stesso dell'Italia, unico paese a cui erano davvero legati. Idem la Romania.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Non è assolutamente vero.
> Fino al 1942 c'è stata una situazione di sostanziale parità negli armamenti che delle munizioni.
> Solo l'intervento degli americani con il loro piano di leasing ha cambiato le cose.
> 
> ...


Guarda non è il topic adatto per parlarne quindi non andiamo off topic, ma ti assicuro che hai delle idee un po' confuse, riporti delle inesattezze lampanti.

Comunque sia se ti va di parlarne in privato mi farebbe piacere, mandami un PM, anche perché io non ho capito come si fa.


----------



## Sam (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Guarda non è il topic adatto per parlarne quindi non andiamo off topic, ma ti assicuro che hai delle idee un po' confuse, riporti delle inesattezze lampanti.
> 
> Comunque sia se ti va di parlarne in privato mi farebbe piacere, mandami un PM, anche perché io non ho capito come si fa.


Credo tu possa scrivere sulla mia bacheca, ma non ho capito neanche io come si fa a fare un PM.


----------



## gabri65 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, non è un tuo errore.
> Diciamo che la Seconda Guerra Mondiale è stata fin troppo romanzata, esaltando le gesta degli Alleati e ridicolizzando le nostre.
> Guarda come è stata ridicolizzata l'Italia, sebbene i nostri soldati abbiano dimostrato grande coraggio e valore.
> 
> ...



Assolutamente.

Purtroppo chi vince è sempre il più bravo, il più bello e il più intelligente, ed ha sempre ragione.

Ennesimo OT, mi ricordo i fumetti di quando ero ragazzo, i "Super Eroica", le gesta della RAF e similari. Ovviamente vincevano sempre gli inglesi con azioni stratosferiche al limite del sovrumano, i nemici erano sempre cattivi e stupidi.

Mi sono sempre chiesto il perché, poi dopo sono cresciuto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*L'ACCOUNT TWITTER DELLE FORZE ARMATE UCRAINE ANNUNCIA CHE L'ATTACCO RUSSO NELLA ZONA DELLO ZOO DI KIEV È STATO RESPINTO.*


----------



## Milo (26 Febbraio 2022)

Nella webcam di Kiev si sente sparare…


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*ANCORA IN CORSO ASPRI COMBATTIMENTI A KIEV.*


----------



## Shmuk (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ANCORA IN CORSO ASPRI COMBATTIMENTI A KIEV.*



Tutti concentrati su Kiev, ma la situazione nelle altre città maggiori?


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Shmuk ha scritto:


> Tutti concentrati su Kiev, ma la situazione nelle altre città maggiori?


Kharkiv è ancora in mano ucraina, i russi stanno cercando di circondarla.
A sud di sono aspri combattimenti soprattutto a Kherson e Melitopol.

Se vai qualche pagina indietro c'è una mappa con la situazione aggiornata ad oggi pomeriggio.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*CADUTA LA RETE INTERNET IN UCRAINA.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *CADUTA LA RETE INTERNET IN UCRAINA.*


*ALCUNE ZONE DI KIEV SEMBRANO ANCORA ESSERE COPERTE DAL SEGNALE SATELLITARE.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*NETBLOCKS RIPORTA CHE LA RETE INTERNET IN UCRAINA SEMBRA ESSERE STATA RISTABILITA MA NON È STABILE.*


----------



## Sam (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Kharkiv è ancora in mano ucraina, i russi stanno cercando di circondarla.
> A sud di sono aspri combattimenti soprattutto a Kherson e Melitopol.
> 
> Se vai qualche pagina indietro c'è una mappa con la situazione aggiornata ad oggi pomeriggio.


L'Ucraina rischia di diventare un nuovo Afghanistan per Mosca, e questo potrebbe essere pericoloso nelle relazioni internazionali, perché darebbe prova che le truppe russe non sono poi così potenti.

Questo naturalmente se vale il discorso che l'occupazione totale del paese sia la strategia di Putin, o se invece non sia un prendere tempo in attesa di negoziati proficui.


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*MINISTERO DELLA DIFESA UCRAINO ANNUNCIA SU FACEBOOK CHE LE FORZE ARMATE UCRAINE HANNO DISTRUTTO LE FORZE RUSSE CHE ERANO RIUSCITE AD INFILTRARSI NEL CENTRO ABITATO DI KIEV.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*INTELLIGENCE STATUNITENSE CONFERMA L'ABBATTIMENTO DI DUE AEREI DA TRASPORTO RUSSI CON A BORDO PARACADUTISTI DA PARTE DELLA CONTRAEREA UCRAINA.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*NELLA NOTTE CI SONO STATI DIVERSI RAID AEREI SULLE CITTÀ UCRAINE, SIRENE ANTI-AEREE ANCHE A LUTSK, UNO DEI CENTRI ABITATI PIÙ AD OVEST A SOLI 90 KM DAL CONFINE POLACCO.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*IL PRESIDENTE AMERICANO JOE BIDEN HA AUTORIZZATO L'INVIO DI AIUTI MILITARI ALL'UCRAINA PER UN VALORE TOTALE DI 600 MILIONI DI DOLLARI.*


----------



## Darren Marshall (26 Febbraio 2022)

*ZELENSKY AGLI USA: "NON MI SERVE IL VOSTRO AIUTO PER LASCIARE KIEV, IO RESTO QUA, PIÙ CHE UN PASSAGGIO DOVRESTE INVIARMI MUNIZIONI!"*


----------



## Shmuk (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *ZELENSKY AGLI USA: "NON MI SERVE IL VOSTRO AIUTO PER LASCIARE KIEV, IO RESTO QUA, PIÙ CHE UN PASSAGGIO DOVRESTE INVIARMI MUNIZIONI!"*



Non gli hanno appena promesso aiuto militare addizionale? Se sì, chissà cosa avrà da obiettare Vladimiro Rasputin.


----------



## Nevergiveup (26 Febbraio 2022)

Sbaglio o gli Ucraini stanno facendo sudare molto più del previsto Putin?


----------



## vota DC (26 Febbraio 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> L'Ucraina rischia di diventare un nuovo Afghanistan per Mosca, e questo potrebbe essere pericoloso nelle relazioni internazionali, perché darebbe prova che le truppe russe non sono poi così potenti.
> 
> Questo naturalmente se vale il discorso che l'occupazione totale del paese sia la strategia di Putin, o se invece non sia un prendere tempo in attesa di negoziati proficui.


La vedo dura la guerriglia in un territorio contiguo dove il regime manda continuamente rinforzi perché la capitale è vicina. Comunque alla fine gli ucraini stanno facendo meglio dell'esercito afghano addestrato e foraggiato per 20 anni (tra l'altro stessa superficie e stessi abitanti) che è durato meno ore contro quattro talebani.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2022)

Non l'ho ancora letto e allora lo riporto, fonte Washington Times (ed altri):
*Taiwan Semiconductors (TMSC) ed altri produttori sospendono la vendita di chips semiconduttori alla Russia seguendo l'embargo americano.*

Entriamo in una parte interessante. Con la crisi dei semiconduttori che ormai esiste da anni ogni chip che non ricevi fa male. Praticamente tutte le industrie, anche quelle che li ricevono ancora, gia stanno soffrendo. Non so quale tipo di industria in Russia li usi sopratutto, ma queste sospensioni possono far male.
Se altre aziende, sopratutto americane, come Apple, AWS, Google (Cloud), Microsoft decidono di sospendere le attivita russe tecnologicamente se li rimanda indietro al Mainframe dei anni 80 90.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o gli Ucraini stanno facendo sudare molto più del previsto Putin?


Per quanto disastrato possa essere sono per sempre un esercito di un paese di 45 milioni di abitanti. Potranno anche prenderla Kiev ma poi? Il nano dittatore pensa che 45 milioni di abitanti staranno zitti e buoni ad ascoltarlo?


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Non l'ho ancora letto e allora lo riporto, fonte Washington Times (ed altri):
> *Taiwan Semiconductors (TMSC) ed altri produttori sospendono la vendita di chips semiconduttori alla Russia seguendo l'embargo americano.*
> 
> Entriamo in una parte interessante. Con la crisi dei semiconduttori che ormai esiste da anni ogni chip che non ricevi fa male. Praticamente tutte le industrie, anche quelle che li ricevono ancora, gia stanno soffrendo. Non so quale tipo di industria in Russia li usi sopratutto, ma queste sospensioni possono far male.
> Se altre aziende, sopratutto americane, come Apple, AWS, Google (Cloud), Microsoft decidono di sospendere le attivita russe tecnologicamente se li rimanda indietro al Mainframe dei anni 80 90.


Togli ai russi Steam (la piattaforma di gioco) e si rivoltano contro Putin in due ore


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Dirò una cavolata, ma non converrebbe convincere la Cina a prendere le distanze dalla Russia?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Dirò una cavolata, ma non converrebbe convincere la Cina a prendere le distanze dalla Russia?



secondo il new york times gli americani è da dicembre che dicono ai cinesi di una imminente invasione russa in ucraina, hanno cercato di convincerli a prendere le distanze, ma senza riuscirsi. 

Penso che sia dovuto alle nuove politiche internazionali di Xi JinPing, molto più aggressive e anti-americane se vogliamo. 

Ma alla fine, nello scacchiere economico globale non penso che i cinesi si allineeranno alle politiche russe, buttando via 40 anni di diplomazia con l'occidente. Inoltre diciamola com'è, ai cinesi della Russia interessa zero, sono completamente irrilevanti da un punto di vista economico per loro. L'economia cinese è strettamente collegata al mondo occidentale, stati uniti in primis che è il loro mercato di sbocco, europa, giappone e corea poi. Putin gli fa comodo, per destabilizzare un pò l'ordine globale. Oltre a qualche fornitura alimentare o altro esport vario ecc di favore non andranno.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> secondo il new york times gli americani è da dicembre che dicono ai cinesi di una imminente invasione russa in ucraina, hanno cercato di convincerli a prendere le distanze, ma senza riuscirsi.
> 
> Penso che sia dovuto alle nuove politiche internazionali di Xi JinPing, molto più aggressive e anti-americane se vogliamo.
> 
> Ma alla fine, nello scacchiere economico globale non penso che i cinesi si allineeranno alle politiche russe, buttando via 40 anni di diplomazia con l'occidente. Inoltre diciamola com'è, ai cinesi della Russia interessa zero, sono completamente irrilevanti da un punto di vista economico per loro. L'economia cinese è strettamente collegata al mondo occidentale, stati uniti in primis che è il loro mercato di sbocco, europa, giappone e corea poi. Putin gli fa comodo, per destabilizzare un pò l'ordine globale. Oltre a qualche fornitura alimentare o altro esport vario ecc di favore non andranno.


Ti sfugge che durante le Olimpiadi invernali sia stato siglato un accordo ventennale di forniture energetiche e minerarie a prezzi risibili. Che non si allineano è plausibile, che ai cinesi interessi 0 la Russia è pura sciocchezza, hanno trovato una nuova Africa.


----------



## pazzomania (26 Febbraio 2022)

Buongiorno ragazzi!

Vedo che Kiev regge, stoici!


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Dirò una cavolata, ma non converrebbe convincere la Cina a prendere le distanze dalla Russia?


Più e più volte gli è stato ribadito da ogni personalità cinese che durante le invasioni americane la Cina ha sempre mantenuto posizioni neutrali e non vede il bisogno di inserirsi in meccanismi diplomatici che alla Cina non competono. Al contrario, gli Usa stanno gettando benzina sul fuoco, armando l'esercito ucraino, risultando difficile fare da paciere in una situazione che gli usa stanno alimentando.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Ti sfugge che durante le Olimpiadi invernali sia stato siglato un accordo ventennale di forniture energetiche e minerarie a prezzi risibili. Che non si allineano è plausibile, che ai cinesi interessi 0 la Russia è pura sciocchezza, hanno trovato una nuova Africa.



interessi zero era un modo di dire, il discorso che in una scala di rilevanza economica per la Cina non c'è il minimo di paragone ma nemmeno lontanamente, con gli interessi che hanno nelle relazioni USA vs RUssia. Inoltre, ai Russi interessa vendere le materie prime ai cinesi, non è un interesse univoco cinese. E' sempre una questione di Balance of Power, che è disarmante a favore dell' Occidente. O pensi che la Cina butti via tutto per seguire un dittatorello che magari tra due anni non c'è più?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Dirò una cavolata, ma non converrebbe convincere la Cina a prendere le distanze dalla Russia?


In teoria: si.
Ma la situazione é ben piu complicata.
La Cina non é amica della Russia ma spesso finisce sulla stessa parte nei discorsi geostrategici, ovvero in posizione opposta al occidente.
Come paese la Cina necessita energia, tantissima energia per le sue industrie. La Russia dispone di tantissimi energie e potrebbe essere un partner interessante per la Cina fornendo a loro la energia di cui hanno bisogno, mentre l'occidente perde una fonte d'energie con annessi problemi per l'Europa e le economie europee.
La Cina vuole diventare il leader mondiale e per farlo deve sovrastare l'occidente, ma ad oggi non é un economia autosostenibile. É in piedi grazie al consumerismo del occidente. Se la Cina si mette troppo sulla parte della Russia e riceve embarghi ed altre sanzioni (e aggiungo anche crisi d'economia in Europa che poi risulteranno anche in meno importi cinesi) rischia di destabillizzare la propria economia.

In pratica hanno due strade davanti a se. Quella di continuare come ora: Economia globale con interdependenze ad ambo le parti lasciando perdere la Russia, che come partner non ha nemmeno lontanamente la forza di USA, UK ed UE.
O la disconessione dal occidente: Una nuova alleanza che prova di concentrare il potere economico nel est con Cina, Russia e magari India ed altri paesi della regione. Pero occhio: La Cina alla lunga non mangierebbe anche dal piatto russo e questo é un rischio anche per Putin. É una strada ben piu rischiosa per la Cina, ma altrettanto interessante per il suo potenziale.
Ad oggi ho l'impressione che la Cina si sta tenendo in posizione relativamente neutrale e non ha ancora deciso come agire e quale strada intraprendere (e con quanta forza). Forse aspettano ancora per vedere come va avanti la storia e quanto coesione e decisivita dimostri l'occidente nelle sanzioni contro la Russia per capire i rischi che correrebbe anche la Cina.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque, vi invito a leggere nuovamente i quotidiani russi, ucraini ed indiani: l'esercito russo NON deve conquistare città, Putin e Lavrov lo hanno detto in tutte le salse. L'obiettivo dell'esercito russo è demilitarizzare l'Ucraina, e questo l'hanno fatto praticamente in 48 ore. L'assedio lo stanno facendo l'esercito delle repubbliche di Lugansk, Donestk e probabilmente ceceni e bielorussi. L'esercito russo è lì fermo come semplice supporto, in attesa di compiere l'ultimo punto in programma (la presa dei nazisti ebrei a governo). Cambia poco, ma diplomatica ente cambia molto.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

Appare decisamente rinvigorito il Presidente Ucraino Zelensky che twitta "Armi ed equipaggiamenti da parte dei nostri partner stanno arrivando in Ucraina. La coalizione contro la guerra funziona!"


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

ecco la tattica della Nato..noi non partecipiamo ma vi armiamo fino ai denti

che poi in giro si legge (non so se è vero) che ci sono squadre speciali ucraine (probabilmente paramilitari) che sono state addestrate dagli americani nel corso degli ultimi anni


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Appare decisamente rinvigorito il Presidente Ucraino Zelensky che twitta "Armi ed equipaggiamenti da parte dei nostri partner stanno arrivando in Ucraina. La coalizione contro la guerra funziona!"


ammirevole comunque, in città all'aperto. I nostri politicanti sarebbero già in un bunker in Groenlandia.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Dirò una cavolata, ma non converrebbe convincere la Cina a prendere le distanze dalla Russia?


Direi che è impossibile.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> interessi zero era un modo di dire, il discorso che in una scala di rilevanza economica per la Cina non c'è il minimo di paragone ma nemmeno lontanamente, con gli interessi che hanno nelle relazioni USA vs RUssia. Inoltre, ai Russi interessa vendere le materie prime ai cinesi, non è un interesse univoco cinese. E' sempre una questione di Balance of Power, che è disarmante a favore dell' Occidente. O pensi che la Cina butti via tutto per seguire un dittatorello che magari tra due anni non c'è più?


No, ma appunto credo che la soluzione stia a metà, una soluzione neutra senza mai disincentivare le azioni russe. 

Pistola alla tempia, credo proprio che i nuovi accordi energetici pro-cina abbiano comprato proprio questo silenzio/assenso, mentre il ritiro immediato di fondi e uomini in Afghanistan ha ora un senso maggiore.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

ma a me sembra che la cina abbia già preso le distanze dalla russia

la russia si immaginava delle dichiarazioni piu minacciose a loro favore invece hanno detto le solite robe...ossia "moderatezza..noi monitoriamo..le sanzioni non risolvono e bla bla bla"

lo dicevano anche quando c'era tensione con Kim JOng Un e di certo alla Cina di Kim non importava una sega se non come destabilizzatore degli usa

poi non so ma ho la sensazione che i russi abbiano fatto male i conti da questo punto di vista


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> No, ma appunto credo che la soluzione stia a metà, una soluzione neutra senza mai disincentivare le azioni russe.
> 
> Pistola alla tempia, credo proprio che i nuovi accordi energetici pro-cina abbiano comprato proprio questo silenzio/assenso, mentre il ritiro immediato di fondi e uomini in Afghanistan ha ora un senso maggiore.



esatto, quello che dicevano. I cinesi rimarranno neutrali. Alla fine gli fa comodo Putin che destabilizza l'occidente, ma non si esporranno nel sostenerlo "militarmente" ma penso nemmeno finanziariamente.


----------



## Albijol (26 Febbraio 2022)

Segnalo che la Russia ha bloccato l'accesso a Facebook e Twitter ai propri connazionali. Senza VPN i russi non riescono a accedere ai due siti


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Segnalo che la Russia ha bloccato l'accesso a Facebook e Twitter ai propri connazionali. Senza VPN i russi non riescono a accedere ai due siti


ecco ora potrebbe iniziare la vera rivoluzione della popolazione...


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> La vedo dura la guerriglia in un territorio contiguo dove il regime manda continuamente rinforzi perché la capitale è vicina. Comunque alla fine gli ucraini stanno facendo meglio dell'esercito afghano addestrato e foraggiato per 20 anni (tra l'altro stessa superficie e stessi abitanti) che è durato meno ore contro quattro talebani.


Si okay, ma non funziona cosi in verità. Il mio capitano mi disse una volta che la differenza psicologica può compensare di molto. Chiramente avere equipaggio ed armi migliori fa la differenza, sarei un folle a negarlo. Ma le motivazioni dentro un soldato sono necessarie ed i soldati sono persone normale non robot. I talebani erano più motivati, erano disposti a morire pur di riprendersi il paese la loro volontà era forte. I soldati afghani, nonostante un buon addestramento ed equipaggio non erano nè uniti ne motivati ad iniziare una guerra civile mettendo a rischio tutto e nemmeno pronti a morire.

Se giriamo sullo scontro ucraino - russo sarebbe interessante capire i dubbi dei soldati russi e la volontà di quelli ucraini. Chiaro i Russi sono di un altro pianeta ed i soldati devono seguire gli ordini ma saranno anche loro pieni di dubbi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Zalensky via twitter: *
*
Ho parlato con il presidente della commissione UE, e' ora di finalizzare una volta per tutte le discussioni per l'ingresso dell' Ucraina nell' Unione Europea
*
*Ho parlato con il Presidente Macron, armi ed equipaggiamenti sono in arrivo in Ucraina *


----------



## Andris (26 Febbraio 2022)

sembra che Biden voglia dare 600 milioni


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Zalensky via twitter: *
> 
> *Ho parlato con il presidente della commissione UE, e' ora di finalizzare una volta per tutte le discussioni per l'ingresso dell' Ucraina nell' Unione Europea*
> 
> *Ho parlato con il Presidente Macron, armi ed equipaggiamenti sono in arrivo in Ucraina *


Finalizzare ora sarebbe la pietra tombale su tutta Europa. A dava fatto prima, ora é troppo tardi, pensiamo a Svezia e Finlandia piuttosto, finché si é ancora in tempo...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Finalizzare ora sarebbe la pietra tombale su tutta Europa. A dava fatto prima, ora é troppo tardi, pensiamo a Svezia e Finlandia piuttosto, finché si é ancora in tempo...



penso sia impossibile in stato di guerra un ingresso nell' UE. Ma oramai è tutto a caso quindi non saprei


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Finalizzare ora sarebbe la pietra tombale su tutta Europa. A dava fatto prima, ora é troppo tardi, pensiamo a Svezia e Finlandia piuttosto, finché si é ancora in tempo...



Concordo. Ora non vedo ne come possano farlo ne il senso perche cosi tiri solo dentro l'UE per far partire WW3


----------



## __king george__ (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Zalensky via twitter: *
> 
> *Ho parlato con il presidente della commissione UE, e' ora di finalizzare una volta per tutte le discussioni per l'ingresso dell' Ucraina nell' Unione Europea*
> 
> *Ho parlato con il Presidente Macron, armi ed equipaggiamenti sono in arrivo in Ucraina *


questa cosa di twitter gli sta sfuggendo di mano...


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> *Zalensky via twitter: *
> 
> *Ho parlato con il presidente della commissione UE, e' ora di finalizzare una volta per tutte le discussioni per l'ingresso dell' Ucraina nell' Unione Europea*
> 
> *Ho parlato con il Presidente Macron, armi ed equipaggiamenti sono in arrivo in Ucraina *


Tradotto : la nostra guerra deve essere la guerra di tutti.
E guerra mondiale fu.

C'è da dire che si stanno calpestando diritti umani e accordi internazionali .
Una sifda bella e buona all'occidente e all'america.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Nuovo Tweet di Zalensy

L'Ucraina sta combattendo l'invasore armi alla mano. Ho discusso con Von der Layen per una effettiva assistenza alla nostra Nazione da parte dell' Unione Europea in questa battaglia storica. Credo che l' UE abbia scelto l' Ucraina. *


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> questa cosa di twitter gli sta sfuggendo di mano...



trova anche il tempo per trollare Draghi.


----------



## sunburn (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Concordo. Ora non vedo ne come possano farlo ne il senso perche cosi tiri solo dentro l'UE per far partire WW3


Che poi non è necessario se lo scopo immediato è dare assistenza militare. Se l’Ucraina chiede allo Stato X di andare in suo soccorso, lo Stato X può andare in suo soccorso.
Quindi mi sembrano più delle provocazioni che altro.

Tornando al discorso di ieri sulla Stazione spaziale internazionale, qualcuno sa cosa accadrebbe all’ISS nel momento dell’impatto con l’atmosfera?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (26 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Che poi non è necessario se lo scopo immediato è dare assistenza militare. Se l’Ucraina chiede allo Stato X di andare in suo soccorso, lo Stato X può andare in suo soccorso.
> Quindi mi sembrano più delle provocazioni che altro.
> 
> Tornando al discorso di ieri sulla Stazione spaziale internazionale, qualcuno sa cosa accadrebbe all’ISS nel momento dell’impatto con l’atmosfera?


Esiste un piano.
Il piano é che nel 2031 la ISS avra una precipitazione controllata nel oceano pacifico, Point Nemo ad essere esatto.
La ISS, a differenza di satellite o cose simili, non 'bruccia' (burn up) quando passere per l'atmosfera, almeno in parte, ed é per quello che mirano per l'oceano in una zona usata anche altre volte per 'space junk'. L'ISS sarebbe solo problema in caso di rientro non controllato o volutamente diretto verso zone abitate. Non credo che la Russia sia in grado di farlo in modo unilaterale, sarebbe un design flaw fatale.


----------



## claudiop77 (26 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Più e più volte gli è stato ribadito da ogni personalità cinese che durante le invasioni americane la Cina ha sempre mantenuto posizioni neutrali e non vede il bisogno di inserirsi in meccanismi diplomatici che alla Cina non competono. Al contrario, gli Usa stanno gettando benzina sul fuoco, armando l'esercito ucraino, risultando difficile fare da paciere in una situazione che gli usa stanno alimentando.



Ti faccio una domanda: se la Russia stesse attaccando l'Italia, vorresti che gli Usa ci aiutasse inviando armi oppure no?


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

Declassati i rating di S&P e Moody's per Russia e Ucraina con outlook negativo, previsto una nuova rivisitazione in quanto eventi straordinari.


----------



## sunburn (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Esiste un piano.
> Il piano é che nel 2031 la ISS avra una precipitazione controllata nel oceano pacifico, Point Nemo ad essere esatto.
> La ISS, a differenza di satellite o cose simili, non 'bruccia' (burn up) quando passere per l'atmosfera, almeno in parte, ed é per quello che mirano per l'oceano in una zona usata anche altre volte per 'space junk'. L'ISS sarebbe solo problema in caso di rientro non controllato o volutamente diretto verso zone abitate. Non credo che la Russia sia in grado di farlo in modo unilaterale, sarebbe un design flaw fatale.


In pratica arriverebbe al suolo intatta, almeno in buona parte?
Comunque da quel che ho letto, parlava anche di possibile impatto in Cina o India. Quindi forse, forse, non era una minaccia vera e propria a USA ed Europa. Ma probabilmente è solo una mia speranza.


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ti faccio una domanda: se la Russia stesse attaccando l'Italia, vorresti che gli Usa ci aiutasse inviando armi oppure no?


Certamente e non solo, vorrei anche che tutto il mondo si schierase contro la Russia, Cina in prima linea. Ma questo è il pensiero di ScorpioneBianco che vive in Italia, la realtà dei fatti è differente, in linea teorica gradirei che non si arrivasse allo scontro, fossi in Ucraina penso che con le dovute possibilità sarei fuggito da Kiev. C'è da riconoscere però una differenza di situazione, anche sociale e diplomatica, che noi italiani non abbiamo con nessuna nazione.


----------



## darden (26 Febbraio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Che poi non è necessario se lo scopo immediato è dare assistenza militare. Se l’Ucraina chiede allo Stato X di andare in suo soccorso, lo Stato X può andare in suo soccorso.
> Quindi mi sembrano più delle provocazioni che altro.
> 
> Tornando al discorso di ieri sulla Stazione spaziale internazionale, qualcuno sa cosa accadrebbe all’ISS nel momento dell’impatto con l’atmosfera?


La ISS è già nell'atmosfera terrestre, ma a cavallo tra la parte più esterna e quella precendente (se non ricordo male 400-450 km di altezza). 

Vado a memoria ma ha un decadimento dell'orbita di un paio di km al mese che viene aggiustato con i propulsori dei cargo che controllano i russi. Non so se effettivamente riescono a girarla al punto di farla cadere. Ma sicuramente una volta in discesa non credo sia possibile dirigerla su un punto preciso.. di certo in caso lo facciano sono 500 tonnellate (che non si disintegrano) in caduta libera.. insomma un bel botto ma potrebbe essere intercettato e fatto esplodere ai 30-40 km di altezza dai sistemi antimissili( con un meteorite di dimensioni simili nel 2013 successe questo e ci furono un migliaio di feriti per l'onda d'urto)


----------



## Andris (26 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> Declassati i rating di S&P e Moody's per Russia e Ucraina con outlook negativo, previsto una nuova rivisitazione in quanto eventi straordinari.


i soliti crimini della finanza


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Intanto Al Bano, che si è sempre reputato amico di Putin, in merito ha detto: _"No alla guerra, ma Putin non è l'unico che deve capire"._


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> i soliti crimini della finanza


Che fanno più male delle bombe, però.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto *Al Bano*, che si è sempre reputato amico di Putin, in merito ha detto: _"No alla guerra, ma Putin non è l'unico che deve capire"._



La nostra diplomazia


----------



## chicagousait (26 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto Al Bano, che si è sempre reputato amico di Putin, in merito ha detto: _"No alla guerra, ma Putin non è l'unico che deve capire"._


Albano ha la stessa credibilità di una pietra. La pietra la puoi usare in tanti altri modi, lui no


----------



## Devil man (26 Febbraio 2022)

Intanto lo stato di emergenza è stato esteso per altri 3 mesi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Agenzia Internazione Atomica: "La struttura di Chernobyl non ha subito danni. E non c'è una minaccia imminente.
I russi non hanno intenzione di colpire deliberatamente uno dei reattori."*


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Agenzia Internazione Atomica: "La struttura di Chernobyl non ha subito danni. E non c'è una minaccia imminente.
> I russi non hanno intenzione di colpire deliberatamente uno dei reattori."*



Speriamo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

E' evidente che l'Ucraina ha ricevuto un massiccio supporto di armi USA per resistere ancora un po'.
Speriamo sia sufficiente per un esito positivo (o meno negativo, più realista), ma senza dare un pretesto per la terza guerra mondiale.

Io ho il forte timore che ieri insinuava @sunburn senza dirlo esplicitamente. Che se Putin non si prende l'Ucraina entro domenica, sganci qualche cosa di inenarrabile.


----------



## Blu71 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' evidente che l'Ucraina ha ricevuto un massiccio supporto di armi USA per resistere ancora un po'.
> Speriamo sia sufficiente per un esito positivo (o meno negativo, più realista), ma senza dare un pretesto per la terza guerra mondiale.
> 
> Io ho il forte timore che ieri insinuava @sunburn senza dirlo esplicitamente. Che se Putin non si prende l'Ucraina entro domenica, sganci qualche cosa di inenarrabile




Gli Usa, per me, dovevano restare del tutto fuori. Fornire armi aumenta la resistenza ma pure i morti di una guerra impari.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sono arrivati in un giorno praticamente, a ridosso della Capitale.
> 
> Poi non ho le capacità per dirti di chi siano i meriti e di chi i demeriti, ma non mi pare cosi male come risultato per loro


La capitale sta ad un tiro di schioppo.
Hanno perso già diversi uomini (nell'ordine delle migliaia) e mezzi aerei e corazzati, oltre ad aver accuratamente evitato di entrare nei centri urbani.
Per ora sembra una versione stupida di Shock and awe


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' evidente che l'Ucraina ha ricevuto un massiccio supporto di armi USA per resistere ancora un po'.
> Speriamo sia sufficiente per un esito positivo (o meno negativo, più realista), ma senza dare un pretesto per la terza guerra mondiale.
> 
> *Io ho il forte timore che ieri insinuava @sunburn senza dirlo esplicitamente. Che se Putin non si prende l'Ucraina entro domenica, sganci qualche cosa di inenarrabile.*


Spero si renda conto pure lui che sarebbe la fine di tutto...


----------



## ScorpioneBianco (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Mosca, 26 febbraio - AiF-Mosca.*
La mattina di sabato 26 febbraio, i nazionalisti ucraini hanno sparato su aree residenziali della città di Starobelsk nella regione di Lugansk da lanciarazzi multipli di Grad.
Secondo il servizio stampa del Ministero della Difesa della Federazione Russa, in città è scoppiato un incendio, ci sono distruzione di edifici residenziali e morti tra i civili.
L'agenzia ha affermato che ci sono dati che indicano che simili provocazioni stanno arrivando a Kramatorsk e Slavyansk.

Il ministero della Difesa ha sottolineato che l'esercito russo non colpisce città e paesi in Ucraina e adotta misure per salvare la vita della popolazione civile.
Nelle ultime 24 ore , sette civili sono stati uccisi nel Donbass a causa dei bombardamenti delle forze armate ucraine e altri 15 sono rimasti feriti . È stato riferito che le forze di sicurezza hanno bombardato contemporaneamente diversi insediamenti, tra cui Gorlovka


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Febbraio 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> *CADUTA LA RETE INTERNET IN UCRAINA.*


Eehhh... occhio che vi avevo avvisati...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Spero si renda conto pure lui che sarebbe la fine di tutto...



Ma lui sa già che finirà sotto terra e poi all'inferno, se non oggi tra un paio d'anni. La sua fine da dittatore è segnata in ogni caso.
L'Ucraina e mettere una barriera tra Russia e Nato è la sua ossessione feticista, si porterà con lui nella tomba chiunque pur di perseguire lo scopo.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Febbraio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> La capitale sta ad un tiro di schioppo.
> Hanno perso già diversi uomini (nell'ordine delle migliaia) e mezzi aerei e corazzati, oltre ad aver accuratamente evitato di entrare nei centri urbani.
> Per ora sembra una versione stupida di Shock and awe


Trumposco, avevi ragione sui blocchi patrimoniali di Zio Putin.. ieri Sborell ha confermato.

Altre notizie dalle tue fonti?


----------



## Simo98 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' evidente che l'Ucraina ha ricevuto un massiccio supporto di armi USA per resistere ancora un po'.
> Speriamo sia sufficiente per un esito positivo (o meno negativo, più realista), ma senza dare un pretesto per la terza guerra mondiale.
> 
> Io ho il forte timore che ieri insinuava @sunburn senza dirlo esplicitamente. Che se Putin non si prende l'Ucraina entro domenica, sganci qualche cosa di inenarrabile.



Io sono convinto che mai nessuno lancerà una atomica, vorrebbe dire autodistruggersi, tu la lanci ad un paese nemico e quello le lancia a te, un po' come quando due persone si fronteggiano con le pistole sulla fronte
Potrà succedere in casi disperati, un po' come il Giappone che lanciava i kamikaze 
Tutto può succedere eh... ma non è che Putin decide tutto, dietro lui c'è un enorme apparato militare che dovrà attivare tutte le procedure (e lo stesso per gli USA)


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Febbraio 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Trumposco, avevi ragione sui blocchi patrimoniali di Zio Putin.. ieri Sborell ha confermato.
> 
> Altre notizie dalle tue fonti?


Per stamattina ancora calma relativamente piatta, unico focus quello sulla rete internet come vi ho detto ieri.
Se dovessi venire a sapere qualcosa di interessante non tarderò a condividerlo con voi


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' evidente che l'Ucraina ha ricevuto un massiccio supporto di armi USA per resistere ancora un po'.
> Speriamo sia sufficiente per un esito positivo (o meno negativo, più realista), ma senza dare un pretesto per la terza guerra mondiale.
> 
> Io ho il forte timore che ieri insinuava @sunburn senza dirlo esplicitamente. Che se Putin non si prende l'Ucraina entro domenica, sganci qualche cosa di inenarrabile.



voglio sperare che gli esseri umani non siano così folli. Voglio sperarlo.


----------



## diavolo (26 Febbraio 2022)

ScorpioneBianco ha scritto:


> *Mosca, 26 febbraio - AiF-Mosca.*
> La mattina di sabato 26 febbraio, i nazionalisti ucraini hanno sparato su aree residenziali della città di Starobelsk nella regione di Lugansk da lanciarazzi multipli di Grad.
> Secondo il servizio stampa del Ministero della Difesa della Federazione Russa, in città è scoppiato un incendio, ci sono distruzione di edifici residenziali e morti tra i civili.
> L'agenzia ha affermato che ci sono dati che indicano che simili provocazioni stanno arrivando a Kramatorsk e Slavyansk.
> ...


Ecco il pretesto per sganciare qualche tzar.


----------



## Ringhio8 (26 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ma lui sa già che finirà sotto terra e poi all'inferno, se non oggi tra un paio d'anni. La sua fine da dittatore è segnata in ogni caso.
> L'Ucraina e mettere una barriera tra Russia e Nato è la sua ossessione feticista, si porterà con lui nella tomba chiunque pur di perseguire lo scopo.


Per la sua mania di grandezza credo voglia più essere ricordato come colui che riportò grande la madre Russia, che essere ricordato al pari di Hitler.. Ma questi son ragionamenti che posso fare io cittadino, nella testa dei potenti chissà che diavolo c'è...


----------



## fabri47 (26 Febbraio 2022)

La soluzione, piaccia o meno, è solo una. La resa dell'Ucraina. Altre soluzioni, porterebbero a cose peggiori. E rimango dell'opinione che gli USA non sono affatto meglio, ma recitano la parte dei buoni come hanno sempre fatto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Zelensky sull'Italia e Draghi.

"Questo e' l'inizio di una nuova pagina nella storia dei nostri Stati, Ucraina e Italia.
Il presidente del Consiglio Mario Draghi in una conversazione telefonica ha sostenuto l'uscita della Russia da Swift e la fornitura di assistenza alla difesa.
L'Ucraina deve entrare a far parte dell'Ue".*


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (26 Febbraio 2022)

*Nuovo Tweet di Zalenski: 

E' l'inizio di una nuova pagina storica nelle relazioni tra Italia e Ucraina. Il Presidente Draghi supporta la disconnessione della Russia dallo SWIFT e promette forniture per la nostra difesa. L' Ucraina deve far parte dell' Unione Europea *


----------

